# Clomid and unexplained infertility



## BettieB

So far my husband and I's infertility has gone unexplained. There has been talk about starting me on clomid, but I'm not sure if there is any benefit given that I am ovulating just fine on my own. Could anyone share some insight on this please? :dust:


----------



## CryHer

I have the exact same thing, but I did have a cone biopsy done in 2010, so they think there is scar tissue blocking the sperm. When they did an HSG, it was a lil hard to get thru cervix, but they did, so, now they're going to put me on clomid and then an IUI. 

I see UI as it's not God's Time. Good luck.


----------



## Springy

I am unexplained and that was the first thing they started with me. I did 2 unmonitored cycles, then one monitored and timed intercourse then 2 monitored with IUI all using clomid. Then I did a laproscopy and two cycles of injectable with IUI. After all of this we are still unexplained and are moving to IVF. There are lots of women who just need the clomid / femara to do the trick!


----------



## BettieB

Thank you ladies. There's nothing worse than knowing that there's nothing medically wrong, but you can't get preggo. I just want answers! I just wanna know what I need to do to get my BFP with my Hubby! 

Hopefully clomid will make me more fertile and I recently purchased OvaCue Fertility monitor to track my cycles for me.


----------



## drsquid

heh, ill take you "nothing medically wrong" and raise you "untested fertility" i have no idea how hopeful to be. ive never been all that sexually active, and im single. did iui last month with donor sperm, :bfn:. taking femara this month which has made me depressed and given me a 180 degree turn (last month i was SURE i was pregnant, this month im SURE it will never happen). i am 38 (for another month) so i am pretty close to too late. in some ways im jealous of those people with partner because at least you get to back up your iui with bd.. i get one shot (at almost $600 per go)


----------



## BettieB

drsquid said:


> heh, ill take you "nothing medically wrong" and raise you "untested fertility" i have no idea how hopeful to be. ive never been all that sexually active, and im single. did iui last month with donor sperm, :bfn:. taking femara this month which has made me depressed and given me a 180 degree turn (last month i was SURE i was pregnant, this month im SURE it will never happen). i am 38 (for another month) so i am pretty close to too late. in some ways im jealous of those people with partner because at least you get to back up your iui with bd.. i get one shot (at almost $600 per go)

Well I'm sorry that you are having a difficult time dealing with your TTC. I was TTC for 5 years so I understand what its like to want and want for your baby. 

Maybe you should try getting a fertility monitor. I just bought an Ovacue fertility monitor and it has been great. It can also predict certain hormone imbalances and anovulatory cycles. GL


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi, I have just been prescribed Clomid even though I'm ovulating, I just have really long cycles. We are similar to you as all our tests have come back fine. I'm actually looking forward to taking it, at least it will feel like I'm doing something to help things along. Hubby is more excited about the 10% chance of twins as he would love twin boys! Are they going to start you on it soon?


----------



## marie44

I am on my 3rd round of clomid & I was ovulating fine too. Clomid gave me 5-7 foliies instead of the normal 1-2 so it helps increase your chances (would have been higher but I was only on 50mg). Since your DH has no issues, it is actually a great idea. Good luck! Be ready for some fun mood swings lol


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> I am on my 3rd round of clomid & I was ovulating fine too. Clomid gave me 5-7 foliies instead of the normal 1-2 so it helps increase your chances (would have been higher but I was only on 50mg). Since your DH has no issues, it is actually a great idea. Good luck! Be ready for some fun mood swings lol

Haha I have heard this, and IM a bit scared about it. I get horrible mood swing. Like CRAZY, I get so mean with pms. I am gonna need some prayer I think! lol


----------



## marie44

BettieB said:


> marie44 said:
> 
> 
> I am on my 3rd round of clomid & I was ovulating fine too. Clomid gave me 5-7 foliies instead of the normal 1-2 so it helps increase your chances (would have been higher but I was only on 50mg). Since your DH has no issues, it is actually a great idea. Good luck! Be ready for some fun mood swings lol
> 
> Haha I have heard this, and IM a bit scared about it. I get horrible mood swing. Like CRAZY, I get so mean with pms. I am gonna need some prayer I think! lolClick to expand...

Apparently, it doesn't happen to everyone but my mood swings were horrible. It was like pms x 10. I was reading about clomid and it stays in your system 7-10 days after your last pill so it's almost half the month you're PMSing. My first month on clomid, I had no symptoms really but the last 2 I was a lunatic. My DH made a rude comment to me and I cursed him out and kicked him out of the house (I've never done that before!). I finally came to my senses that I had been unreasonable about an hour later and found him outside sitting in his car with his bag packed trying to figure out where to go. I felt so bad :( Just explain to everyone you're "extra emotional" and hopefully they will cut you some slack and give you some space. Good luck!


----------



## CryHer

Yeah i'm scared of the Clomid psycho side effects, as well. I start on Monday!!


----------



## marie44

CryHer said:


> Yeah i'm scared of the Clomid psycho side effects, as well. I start on Monday!!

Hopefully you only have the mild symptoms, not the psycho ones!


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie44 said:
> 
> 
> I am on my 3rd round of clomid & I was ovulating fine too. Clomid gave me 5-7 foliies instead of the normal 1-2 so it helps increase your chances (would have been higher but I was only on 50mg). Since your DH has no issues, it is actually a great idea. Good luck! Be ready for some fun mood swings lol
> 
> Haha I have heard this, and IM a bit scared about it. I get horrible mood swing. Like CRAZY, I get so mean with pms. I am gonna need some prayer I think! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Apparently, it doesn't happen to everyone but my mood swings were horrible. It was like pms x 10. I was reading about clomid and it stays in your system 7-10 days after your last pill so it's almost half the month you're PMSing. My first month on clomid, I had no symptoms really but the last 2 I was a lunatic. My DH made a rude comment to me and I cursed him out and kicked him out of the house (I've never done that before!). I finally came to my senses that I had been unreasonable about an hour later and found him outside sitting in his car with his bag packed trying to figure out where to go. I felt so bad :( Just explain to everyone you're "extra emotional" and hopefully they will cut you some slack and give you some space. Good luck!Click to expand...

Aww thats sad, but in a way kinda funny. you kicked him out haha. Oh man hope that does not happen to me! I get the feeling it will! Ive been trying not to stress but it's been hard. We just closed on a house, bought a new car, and TTC, its a lot going on right now! 

But Im kinda weird. I respond to things differently. I was an angel during my pregnancy with my daughter, nicer than I normally am haha Maybe it will make me nice?! LOL


----------



## marie44

Wow, nicer during pregnancy...you don't hear that one everyday! It probably won't affect you then. Sounds like you have a lot of stress though so be careful. I never thought it would affect me since I rarely PMS but DH will just have to put up with me a little longer. Good luck w/ TTC #2!


----------



## drsquid

femara made me super negative and depressed but.. im single so the cats were the only ones who had to deal with it


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> Wow, nicer during pregnancy...you don't hear that one everyday! It probably won't affect you then. Sounds like you have a lot of stress though so be careful. I never thought it would affect me since I rarely PMS but DH will just have to put up with me a little longer. Good luck w/ TTC #2!

Haha I know right! Im a weirdo lol Im like that with stuff. Like Benadryl, normally makes most people tired, but it does the exact opposite to me, I'll be cleaning the house. Doc said Its just my individual body chemistry :shrug: 

Drsquid- What is femara used for? I am not familiar with that?


----------



## AMM1031

Femara and clomid are basically the same thing, except Femara is supposed to have less side effects. We are kinda in the same boat. We have unexplained infertility and they started me on clomid, I did about 6 rounds with no medical help and then 3 rounds with IUI and finally on the third round we got pregnant, after almost 8 years of trying, we are now trying to have a second one and we are doing the clomid, gonal f, ovidrel with the IUI and waiting to test in a week. 
Some people have different reactions to the medications, the first few times I took it I was fine and then it was a total turn around and I was a completly different person to everybody, however I will do anything to have another baby even the crazy mood swings :wacko:


----------



## pfab

Hi girls!
I just finished my first round of clomid. I was pretty excited that I didn't have any mood swings this first round! However, after reading some of your posts...yikes!!! I'm going to give my dh a heads up! Poor guy!
I have a headache though. I guess that's a side effect.
:)


----------



## BettieB

well, I'd just like to get something going now. I just got my referral in yesterday about my fertility doc. I look up the place and find out that it is also an abortion clinic. Because I of my religious beliefs there's no way that I can go here. The reviews for the place are HORRIBLE. Its called the Crist Clinic for women in Jacksonville NC. Lookj up some of the reviews for the place and you will see what I mean. I feel sick now, and disappointed. Im just gonna call my talk and tell them I need another referral to a different place!! I find it sick and Ironic that the same place I would be going to conceive will also terminate the pregnancy for any reason under the sun! ugh


----------



## Marinewife69

Hello all
Im very new here and am on my second cycle of clomid. Last month was great since i didnt have much mood swings or anything.. but after reading some of these posts im a little nervous.. last month i was on 50 mg and this time im on 100 mg.. now im just gonna have to warn my hubby that it could get ugly this month


----------



## BettieB

Marinewife69 said:


> Hello all
> Im very new here and am on my second cycle of clomid. Last month was great since i didnt have much mood swings or anything.. but after reading some of these posts im a little nervous.. last month i was on 50 mg and this time im on 100 mg.. now im just gonna have to warn my hubby that it could get ugly this month

Hey Im a Marine wife also. Are you stationed at Lejuene? Im wondering where you are going for your fertility care?


----------



## marie44

BettieB said:


> well, I'd just like to get something going now. I just got my referral in yesterday about my fertility doc. I look up the place and find out that it is also an abortion clinic. Because I of my religious beliefs there's no way that I can go here. The reviews for the place are HORRIBLE. Its called the Crist Clinic for women in Jacksonville NC. Lookj up some of the reviews for the place and you will see what I mean. I feel sick now, and disappointed. Im just gonna call my talk and tell them I need another referral to a different place!! I find it sick and Ironic that the same place I would be going to conceive will also terminate the pregnancy for any reason under the sun! ugh

I never heard of that either. I don't think I'd be comfortable there either. I switched out of my first place because I got a really bad vibe from the place like they just wanted my money and could care less about me getting pregnant. I switched after about 6 months and this new place is great. I think everyone should at least check out a few places before deciding. Hopefully someone can recommend a good place for you.


----------



## marie44

Marinewife69 said:


> Hello all
> Im very new here and am on my second cycle of clomid. Last month was great since i didnt have much mood swings or anything.. but after reading some of these posts im a little nervous.. last month i was on 50 mg and this time im on 100 mg.. now im just gonna have to warn my hubby that it could get ugly this month

I didn't mean to scare anyone but it's good to be aware of it so you can deal with it if it happens to you. Some people get no mood swings at all so maybe you'll be one of those lucky ones!


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> I never heard of that either. I don't think I'd be comfortable there either. I switched out of my first place because I got a really bad vibe from the place like they just wanted my money and could care less about me getting pregnant. I switched after about 6 months and this new place is great. I think everyone should at least check out a few places before deciding. Hopefully someone can recommend a good place for you.

Most important to me, is just that everyone is friendly and treats me with respective ya know. I want to feel calm and relaxed and comfortable with my doc. I think that helps with TTC. I don't wanna go somewhere that I feel like the staff are rude and hateful, and thats what the reviews for that place says its like, so IM not even gonna attempt to try it!

But good news. I bought an ovacue, this is my first cycle using it, and I got an ovulation confirmation on it yesterday! I have been ovulating a whole week before I had predicted myself :wacko: Im thinking that may have been part of the problem! Hubby and I have been dtd for the last 3 days so I know we did it at the right! And hubby has been taking fertilaid, Count Boost, and Motility boost from Fairhaven Health so hopefully this is working for us!!:happydance:


----------



## Ney'ite

We were unexplained, and on Clomid+Timed. We got pregnant on our second cycle of it after over 2 years trying on our own. Currently I'm 26 weeks and baby doing just fine. We had twins initially but we lost one at 8 weeks, in a missed miscarriage (Vanishing Twin Syndrome) but thankfuly the other one is thriving.

Our specialist explained that clomid can strengthen the egg and improve ovulation in general and I think thats what worked for us. I didnt get side effects from the clomid, but I did warn OH that I might be hormonal when I took the meds.


----------



## marie44

BettieB said:


> marie44 said:
> 
> 
> I never heard of that either. I don't think I'd be comfortable there either. I switched out of my first place because I got a really bad vibe from the place like they just wanted my money and could care less about me getting pregnant. I switched after about 6 months and this new place is great. I think everyone should at least check out a few places before deciding. Hopefully someone can recommend a good place for you.
> 
> Most important to me, is just that everyone is friendly and treats me with respective ya know. I want to feel calm and relaxed and comfortable with my doc. I think that helps with TTC. I don't wanna go somewhere that I feel like the staff are rude and hateful, and thats what the reviews for that place says its like, so IM not even gonna attempt to try it!
> 
> But good news. I bought an ovacue, this is my first cycle using it, and I got an ovulation confirmation on it yesterday! I have been ovulating a whole week before I had predicted myself :wacko: Im thinking that may have been part of the problem! Hubby and I have been dtd for the last 3 days so I know we did it at the right! And hubby has been taking fertilaid, Count Boost, and Motility boost from Fairhaven Health so hopefully this is working for us!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I just looked up ovacue because I never heard of it before and it looks really cool. If it works, it could be the best investment you ever made. I wish I had gotten one earlier on. Now, they are monitoring my ovulation on the ultrasound so I don't need it at the moment. Maybe that's all you need! Yeah, try a new place. You don't need to deal with rude, insensitive people when it is already such an emotional situation. Good Luck!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ney'ite said:


> We were unexplained, and on Clomid+Timed. We got pregnant on our second cycle of it after over 2 years trying on our own. Currently I'm 26 weeks and baby doing just fine. We had twins initially but we lost one at 8 weeks, in a missed miscarriage (Vanishing Twin Syndrome) but thankfuly the other one is thriving.
> 
> Our specialist explained that clomid can strengthen the egg and improve ovulation in general and I think thats what worked for us. I didnt get side effects from the clomid, but I did warn OH that I might be hormonal when I took the meds.

I'm glad that it worked for u, i'm on 2nd cycle increased to 100 mg and had good follies today 5-6 ranging from 17-23mm. I did get a few side effects, mood swing not to bad, i just be happy one second and cranky the next. But my major one was constipation, starts when i take first pill until around ovulation time. I'm also unexplained but dh isn't so we are using donor (he has 4 kids)


----------



## marie44

I'm glad that it worked for u, i'm on 2nd cycle increased to 100 mg and had good follies today 5-6 ranging from 17-23mm. I did get a few side effects, mood swing not to bad, i just be happy one second and cranky the next. But my major one was constipation, starts when i take first pill until around ovulation time. I'm also unexplained but dh isn't so we are using donor (he has 4 kids)[/QUOTE]


I just saw your post and I was curious about how your DH feels about using donor sperm. We are doing an IVF in a few weeks but if that is a BFN, I think it may be our only option financially as a 2nd IVF is out of the question. I am absolutely terrified to even bring up the topic but he does have a DD already which I think makes a difference. Hope it works for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty, but if ur dh produces them then IVF is a good option, my dh also produces them but we cannot afford ivf so we decided on donor doing AI. We use a known donor so it does make a little awkward but will gives a baby so thats all it counts, i think since ur using ivf using donor would be easier cause u can use frozen sperm from bank so no awkwardness in meeting the actual donor. Dh is ok with donor and he's the one that asked the guy (his bff)


----------



## marie44

momwannabe81 said:


> Ty, but if ur dh produces them then IVF is a good option, my dh also produces them but we cannot afford ivf so we decided on donor doing AI. We use a known donor so it does make a little awkward but will gives a baby so thats all it counts, i think since ur using ivf using donor would be easier cause u can use frozen sperm from bank so no awkwardness in meeting the actual donor. Dh is ok with donor and he's the one that asked the guy (his bff)

We're going to use my DH sperm for this IVF but then we will have to consider donor sperm with AI or IUI. My insurance will pay for 1/2 of this first IVF, but I'll still have to pay over 10K out of pocket so we will be drained. I don't think the donor sperm is too expensive. I just don't know if suggesting that will be a huge hit to his ego. I would hope he would put that aside for the sake of a baby.
Sorry your situation is a little awkward but once you get your BFP, it will be worth it. A friend of mine is going through the same thing with a cousin of her DH. I think he was worried the baby wouldn't look like him so he wanted someone in the family. I think they're starting next month. Good luck to you!


----------



## momwannabe81

ty u too. Idk if they have it in ur state but there is a program out there called attain where if u donate ur some of ur eggs they will pay for part of the ivf cost. Worth checking into it. My insurance wouldn't pay for anything so couldn't consider IVF.


----------



## BettieB

I got an appointment On next Thursday Ladies! When do they usually start Clomid, like what day of the cycle? im on cycle day 16!


----------



## AMM1031

BettieB said:


> I got an appointment On next Thursday Ladies! When do they usually start Clomid, like what day of the cycle? im on cycle day 16!

Clomid is usually taken on day 3 or day 5 for five days. But its nice that you got an appoinment, sometimes those can take awhile Good Luck


----------



## marie44

momwannabe81 said:


> ty u too. Idk if they have it in ur state but there is a program out there called attain where if u donate ur some of ur eggs they will pay for part of the ivf cost. Worth checking into it. My insurance wouldn't pay for anything so couldn't consider IVF.

I couldn't find any info on the program you mentioned online but I doubt I'd be a candidate since I'm 35. I wish I knew how much donating eggs paid back when I was broke in my 20's, I would have done it every year lol! Yeah, this 1 IVF will be all we can afford and then it's onto donor sperm I guess. 

BettieB - So glad you got your appt. That is the first step. I started Clomid on day 3 for 5 days but some doctors start later depending on the length of your cycle. Baby dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## CryHer

2nd day of Clomid, take it before I go to bed. Don't feel crazy.....yet. lol


----------



## momwannabe81

marie44 said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> ty u too. Idk if they have it in ur state but there is a program out there called attain where if u donate ur some of ur eggs they will pay for part of the ivf cost. Worth checking into it. My insurance wouldn't pay for anything so couldn't consider IVF.
> 
> I couldn't find any info on the program you mentioned online but I doubt I'd be a candidate since I'm 35. I wish I knew how much donating eggs paid back when I was broke in my 20's, I would have done it every year lol! Yeah, this 1 IVF will be all we can afford and then it's onto donor sperm I guess.
> 
> BettieB - So glad you got your appt. That is the first step. I started Clomid on day 3 for 5 days but some doctors start later depending on the length of your cycle. Baby dust to everyone! :dust:Click to expand...

https://attainfertility.com/
Check it out it has in NJ so close by to u.


----------



## marie44

Thanks MomWanneBe! I just checked it out. It might be worth looking into if we have to do an IVF #2. It says you can save over 30% which is huge. If IVF#1 is a BFN, we'll have to really look at our finances and weigh the pros and cons. The last thing I want is an unmanagable pile of debt especially if a baby is on its way which will drain even more. That's why I may consider the donor sperm option. IDK So much to think about. Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## BettieB

You can get paid for donating your eggs? HOW much? lol


----------



## momwannabe81

idk if u can for just donating but if u do ivf and donate they pay part of the ivf cost. When i was considering it i weighted 200lbs and smoke, i was told i had to loose and get to at least 145lbs and be smoke free for six months. I was able to loose the weight but not smoking. Then we moved so had to let go of that chance as our finances change dramatically.


----------



## BettieB

momwannabe81 said:


> idk if u can for just donating but if u do ivf and donate they pay part of the ivf cost. When i was considering it i weighted 200lbs and smoke, i was told i had to loose and get to at least 145lbs and be smoke free for six months. I was able to loose the weight but not smoking. Then we moved so had to let go of that chance as our finances change dramatically.

Ohh I see. Man I have been taking my ovacue readings this month and believe it has detected a luteal phase defect. After you ovulate the levels of progesterone are suppose to stay up, but mine are all over the place and keep crashin! I think that is the problem. I love my ovacue, it is a GOD send!


----------



## momwannabe81

Isn't it crazy how we think that there is has to be something wrong for not getting pregnant. I know there is nothing wrong with me but wish there was so it could be fixed. Hope u don't have lpd but if u do then u can get it taken care of. I would buy one soon if i don't get a BFP soon


----------



## marie44

BettieB said:


> You can get paid for donating your eggs? HOW much? lol

I don't know how much they pay you in the labs ($5,000 I think) but I've seen ads on Craigslist (I know random) claiming to pay as much as $10,000. You have to be on all the drugs and go to a lot of appointments. I would have definitely done it for cash back in the day.

The program Momwannabe was talking about was https://attainfertility.com/ where if you qualify, they will fund a portion of your IVF and take some of your eggs for a donor. 
Sorry your levels are all over the place, but at least you can measure the problem so you can correct it!


----------



## marie44

momwannabe81 said:


> idk if u can for just donating but if u do ivf and donate they pay part of the ivf cost. When i was considering it i weighted 200lbs and smoke, i was told i had to loose and get to at least 145lbs and be smoke free for six months. I was able to loose the weight but not smoking. Then we moved so had to let go of that chance as our finances change dramatically.

Isn't it crazy how expensive an IVF is? With the meds, it is going to be over $20,000 just for one. My insurance will cover 1/2 of the first one and then that's it. How some women do 6 of them is beyond me? Good luck on losing the weight though. That will only help with the pregnancy quest!

How long do you wait to test? I just got AF today and we had our IVF class today. They told me I have to wait a month now and schedule the IVF for March. It's going to be a long month of waiting.


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> You can get paid for donating your eggs? HOW much? lol
> 
> I don't know how much they pay you in the labs ($5,000 I think) but I've seen ads on Craigslist (I know random) claiming to pay as much as $10,000. You have to be on all the drugs and go to a lot of appointments. I would have definitely done it for cash back in the day.
> 
> The program Momwannabe was talking about was https://attainfertility.com/ where if you qualify, they will fund a portion of your IVF and take some of your eggs for a donor.
> Sorry your levels are all over the place, but at least you can measure the problem so you can correct it!Click to expand...


I may consider doing that after I have this next baby. Right now I feel stingy with my eggs haha.

But idk it's really weird, I actually got a positive OPK and a very positive one at that one. I just think that I am ovulating late now, and my body has been trying to so my level;s have been crazy. BD time! yay I willk have my period around the 23rd, so the timing makes sense.

I am just wondering about IVF. Do you have to have the whole thing up front or do you qualify for some loan where you make monthly payments??


----------



## marie44

Bettie, 
The place I go to wanted it all up front so it is up to you to get a loan with payments. I had a hard time getting a loan with a decent rate so I ended up getting higher limits on my credit cards and getting a few additional ones. The rates are relatively low. Not the ideal way to go but that's what we're stuck with. There are programs that will give you loans for IVF (I'll look up the names and get back to you). Their rates I found to be a little high but it's nice to have monthly payments instead of massive overwhelming credit card statments!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm 4dpo, and yes u can get a loan thru Capitol One(if approved) and there are others out there but Capitol One is the one i ran into. Just google IVF financing and should come across some. Also ask ur Clinic about financing some of them have companies they go thru. But most will ask for at least a certain amount up front and then can make payments on rest, thats something u would have to ask at billing of ur clinic, i gotten a letter from my old clinic saying we had to pay $3000 upfront....


----------



## BettieB

momwannabe81 said:


> I'm 4dpo, and yes u can get a loan thru Capitol One(if approved) and there are others out there but Capitol One is the one i ran into. Just google IVF financing and should come across some. Also ask ur Clinic about financing some of them have companies they go thru. But most will ask for at least a certain amount up front and then can make payments on rest, thats something u would have to ask at billing of ur clinic, i gotten a letter from my old clinic saying we had to pay $3000 upfront....

Ok Thats awesome news cause I know pretty certainly we'd get approved for the loan. We dont have 20k to just hand over but we are doing pretty well and have great credit. Its a long time ahead though. Im still waiting to see what the doc says on Thursday!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well gl thursday hopefully it won't come to that.
afm today i dtd 2x and second was hitting my cervix, and now I have pink creamy cm......Never had that happen, and i check the toilette paper every time for the past 10 months. Hope it's a good sign, although early for implantation.


----------



## BettieB

I hope that is good news for you! My life is kinda crazy right now, we just bought a new house and dealing with all the details of that is quite a headache, then I have been running around trying to find a new job and taking care of my daughter who is 17 months old it's exhausting. Almost don't have time to TTC. Not expecting too much from this cycle really..

I hope one of us ladies get the BFP they deserve, That will at least make me happy! :)


----------



## marie44

momwannabe81 said:


> Well gl thursday hopefully it won't come to that.
> afm today i dtd 2x and second was hitting my cervix, and now I have pink creamy cm......Never had that happen, and i check the toilette paper every time for the past 10 months. Hope it's a good sign, although early for implantation.

That sounds promising! I love getting any unusual symptoms because it gives you hope. I've heard women mention creamy cm who had a BFP so you never know. GL


----------



## momwannabe81

the spotting due to dtd is unusual, but the cm always creamy, was hopefull until today, have had soreness in bbs (not to the touch) but now it'a all gone so i guess it was just pms


----------



## marie44

Seems too early for PMS but everyone is different. When can you test?


----------



## momwannabe81

AF due the 21st but she can be late cause of clomid. if my temp starts going down as it usually does then i'll know that af is on her way


----------



## marie44

Momwannabe,
I think Clomid messed up my AF this month but my dr says no. I have a 27-28 day cycle and AF comes the same time every month for the last 20 years and all of the sudden, I get my D3 bloods done and my levels are too high. He said although I had bleeding, my "hormonal period" has not started yet. My AF was only 1 day of heavy bleeding instead of 3 like usual this month. I had to get new BW done yesterday to see if my levels went down. I'm pretty certain the clomid had something to do with this because this has NEVER happened before. Hopefully everything is normal again and this won't delay our IVF. 
On another note, I had the donor sperm conversation w/DH on Sunday as he brought up adoption as our last resort. I told him that was out of the question as it is about 40K or so and we cannot afford that. Then I mentioned the donor sperm option and he flipped out at the thought of it. He said he didn't want someone else's sperm to do what his couldn't and it would be like I was having a baby with someone else. Then he said maybe something is wrong with me too. I told him nothing is wrong with me but if I am unexplained obviously the donor sperm would not work. I asked him if he would rather me be childless than explore other options. He said it was completely out of the question. He calmed down and told me last night we "would cross that bridge when we come to it" which is a lot better answer that he should have said to begin with. I told him if something was wrong with my eggs, I would have no problem using donor eggs with your sperm. Hopefully our IVF will work and we won't have to revisit this conversation. 
I'm so happy your DH is very selfless and understanding when it comes to this topic. Hopefully mine will come around if we're faced with this choice. 
Hope AF stays away for you & everyone!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I'm glad that u had the talk but i think it's harder for a men about using donor, it's a men thing so don't be upset at him about it. As he told u later u can cross that bridge when comes to it, he's probably in shock on the subject but he will come around on it. I am lucky that dh is ok with it, he's never had issues with it cause he knows how important it is to me, he would do anything for me :) 
I'm sorry Clomid threw ur cycle off, it's a risk that comes with taking this stuff but i'm sure it will be ok next cycle.


----------



## marie44

You're lucky to have such a good man. Mine will get there hopefully. He's probably still bitter from when I kicked him out of the house on my last clomid cycle. My BW came back fine today so I can prep for IVF in March. My "hormonal period" was just delayed 2 days, probably because of the clomid. 
GL and let us know when you test. We need some BFPs on this thread!


----------



## momwannabe81

We sure do, fx we all do (although unlikely) but it still be awesome if it did happen lol


----------



## BettieB

Hey hey Everyone! I had my doc appointment today. He was so nice, I am lucky I think I got a good doc! They did bloodwork, when I get my period I am gonna go to the Hospital to have an HSG done which I am kinda nervous about. He wanted to do a whole new work up on me and double check everything which I liked and hes doing another semen analysis on my hubby! I have a follow up appointment on March 1st, the nurse said that they will probably put me on clomid! Im having a really good day and so excited, I feel like things are finally getting done, and we are that much closer to having our lil baby :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Glad u got a good Dr, don't be to worried about the hsg, just take a few pain relievers before u go, some ladies had some discomfort and some had a lot, it just goes by person to person, my cervix was closed and when they forced it open is when it started hurting like strong af cramps but lasted about 30 minutes and then went away as fast as it came. But i didn't take anything so thats probably y it was so painful


----------



## marie44

Bettie,
Good news, it makes SUCH a difference with a good doc. My first doctor had no people skills whatsoever and got annoyed every time I asked how much a procedure would cost. I explained we were out of pocket but he could care less. My new doc is great. He gives me free samples of meds when he can and gives me all the facts and options in a sensitive way. I love him and am so grateful for the change. Never had an HSG but I've been considering it since I heard some women get a BFP after the procedure.

Momwannabe-are you going to do an early test or wait for AF?


----------



## BettieB

Momwannabe81- Ty for the advice on the HSG. I think I will take the pain reliever because I am a big whimp when it comes to pain -lol-

Marie44- Yes, I totally agree. A good doctor can make a world of difference. My husband is military so with our first I went to the Naval Hospital and used their doctors. Never will I again. I ended up developing severe preeclampsia which is a potentially life threatening condition to me and the baby! The whole experience was awful, so this time around I want to have a good doctor and Im not taking any exceptions. It sounds dramatic but it really can mean life or death!

But I definitely suggest doing an HSG if you can. It checks the shape of your uterus as well and says if your tubes are blocked or not. It can diagnos a lot of problems, so if you are unexplained and haven't done it, it could be a good idea!


----------



## Zekeyboo11

I'm unexplained aswel no issues but they will
Not put me on clomid because they isn't wrong with my cycles and I ovulated
On my own. X


----------



## momwannabe81

Well cycle 2 didn't work, so today is cd 1 for me cycle #3 :cry:


----------



## marie44

momwannabe81 said:


> Well cycle 2 didn't work, so today is cd 1 for me cycle #3 :cry:

Sorry you have to start all over again but maybe this month will be your BFP. Are you handling it okay? My last BFN, I was pretty upset for a few days until I snapped out of it and started to get positive again. It's an emotional roller coaster for sure :growlmad:

Bettie, 
If this IVF doesn't work, I am going to try the HSG. I'm surprised my dr didn't suggest it before spending all of this money on IVF. I think it's too late to do this month though. Let us know how yours goes! GL


----------



## momwannabe81

right now i'm mad at the world and tired of trying but i know it's cause the bi...ch uhm witch is here, in a few days i'll be ok


----------



## marie44

Yes PMS + BFN do not mix well.


----------



## BettieB

momwannabe81- Im sorry AF showed up. Im pretty sure Im going to get AF this month also. I have been having major mood swings and being pretty mean! Ugh We will get this girl! We can overcome!

Marie- For HSG they usually like to do it just before ovulation and right after AF usually around day 10 of your cycle, depending on cycle length! they make sure that you're not already pg, or that could terminate the pregnancy. But the Doc told me on Thursday that sometimes all a couple needs is just the HSG. Not sure why he said, but guess it clears things up and cleans you out. Im very surprised that they have you doing IVF without doing that first. As far as I know thats a criteria in diagnosing unexplained infertility.


----------



## mammag

Can I join you guys? I am unexplained, and my husbands SA came back very good, 60 million, 65% motility and 31% morph. After 3yrs9months TTC we have had two chemicals, the most recent being right now as I am typing this :( My doc is starting me on a monitored Clomid cycle with Timed intercourse with my next period. So as soon as this cycle is over, I am supposed to call him on CD 1. I am not even sure what timed intercourse even means :shrug: I really have NO idea what to expect or if I should even really expect anything. I do ovulate, though not always at the same time. But I'm scared to death that since I DO ovulate that the clomid will do more harm than good.


----------



## drsquid

mammag- i also ovulate and was kinda worried that clomid would thin my lining etc. went with femara (letrozole) instead. usually they start with clomid becasue it is cheaper. you could ask your doc


----------



## marie44

BettieB said:


> momwannabe81- Im sorry AF showed up. Im pretty sure Im going to get AF this month also. I have been having major mood swings and being pretty mean! Ugh We will get this girl! We can overcome!
> 
> Marie- For HSG they usually like to do it just before ovulation and right after AF usually around day 10 of your cycle, depending on cycle length! they make sure that you're not already pg, or that could terminate the pregnancy. But the Doc told me on Thursday that sometimes all a couple needs is just the HSG. Not sure why he said, but guess it clears things up and cleans you out. Im very surprised that they have you doing IVF without doing that first. As far as I know thats a criteria in diagnosing unexplained infertility.

I guess I'm not unexplained since my DH sperm count is low so once they found that out, the testing on me pretty much stopped. I don't think an HSG could have hurt though. Even though I appear to be ovulating fine, clearing out the tubes could make me ovulate better or the eggs could get bigger, etc. I think I just missed the date to do the HSG this cycle so I'll have to wait until after the IVF. Thank you though for the info.

Mammag: As far as clomid, it is great for increasing your follicle/egg count and the first 2 cycles I was on it, my uterine lining was fine. The 3rd month it decreased from 8mm to 5mm. There's no way to say it was definitely the clomid though but I suspect it was. My dr says not to worry, it will come back to where it was on its own. I would try the clomid and have them monitor your lining and as long as it is okay, stick with it. Some women have no problems at all but there are some safer alternatives out there.


----------



## BettieB

mammag said:


> Can I join you guys? I am unexplained, and my husbands SA came back very good, 60 million, 65% motility and 31% morph. After 3yrs9months TTC we have had two chemicals, the most recent being right now as I am typing this :( My doc is starting me on a monitored Clomid cycle with Timed intercourse with my next period. So as soon as this cycle is over, I am supposed to call him on CD 1. I am not even sure what timed intercourse even means :shrug: I really have NO idea what to expect or if I should even really expect anything. I do ovulate, though not always at the same time. But I'm scared to death that since I DO ovulate that the clomid will do more harm than good.

Sure, feel free to join us! :) TTC can be rough but something that always helps me is to remember that 80% of everyone who is unexplained infertility eventually conceive! The odds are in your favor dear :)


----------



## mammag

I do like them odds :) Lol, Goodness I hope they are true for me!!! I sometimes feel like I am fighting a never ending losing battle :( But I'm having a positive day today, and have been searching the odds of twins on Clomid all day!!! :)


----------



## marie44

Mammag,
When I had my last 2 IUI's on clomid and had 5 mature follicles each time, my dr said there was a 7-10% increased chance of twins or multiples. I think it depends on how many mature follicles you get, how your chances increase. GL & let us know how many you get.


----------



## mammag

I will!! I'm so excited to even see any follicles, lol, I've never had any type of monitoring before!!


----------



## marie44

I'm excited I'm getting my IVF meds this Saturday but I just found out my insurance is not covering ANY of them...lucky me. They cover a lot of fertility meds but just none of the ones I need. I called my dr and he said there are no substitutions or generics available for the meds he prescribed. Hopefully this IVF works and I can look at these credit card charges lovingly instead of angrily :)


----------



## mammag

:) Sending you all the :dust: in the world marie!!! :hugs:


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> I'm excited I'm getting my IVF meds this Saturday but I just found out my insurance is not covering ANY of them...lucky me. They cover a lot of fertility meds but just none of the ones I need. I called my dr and he said there are no substitutions or generics available for the meds he prescribed. Hopefully this IVF works and I can look at these credit card charges lovingly instead of angrily :)


:dust:

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## marie44

Thanks for all of the baby dust...i think some landed on my insurance co. bc they changed their mind & are covering 80% of my meds now!!!! I am so happy now :) :) :)


----------



## mammag

marie44 said:


> Thanks for all of the baby dust...i think some landed on my insurance co. bc they changed their mind & are covering 80% of my meds now!!!! I am so happy now :) :) :)

YAY!!!!!! :happydance:!!!!!!!


----------



## BettieB

Just got back from the Doc. he believes he knows the problem. He says that my luteal phase is too short. That after I ovulate there is not enough time between ovulation and my period, and also that he believes sometimes I may not be ovulating at all. That my progesterone rises too quickly and that ovulation does not occur. So I started clomid today!


----------



## CryHer

Bettie, just had my first IUI in early Feb and just got my :bfp: I have unexplained as well. Good luck to you dear. 16months TTC naturally


----------



## BettieB

Yayyy! Im so happy. I have seen you on here on and off over the last couple months. I am so glad that you got your BFP!! Hopefully this is my month! :)


----------



## CryHer

yeah sometimes I had to stop coming on here because I got too obssessed and would get myself all depressed. I'm hoping it is for you too! Good luck hun.


----------



## BettieB

CryHer said:


> yeah sometimes I had to stop coming on here because I got too obssessed and would get myself all depressed. I'm hoping it is for you too! Good luck hun.

I absolutely understand what you are saying. With my first I was ttc 5 years and you now they never did find out what was wrong! Then I got my miracle baby! After she was born I never took b/c or used any protection and shes 18 months old now, so Im hope that this will help!

I was so young before the docs didnt act like they wanted to help me. This will be my first time on clomid. Hope it works sooo bad haha. 

Tomorrow I go for my HSG


----------



## marie44

CryHer said:


> Bettie, just had my first IUI in early Feb and just got my :bfp: I have unexplained as well. Good luck to you dear. 16months TTC naturally

Congrats on your BFP!!

Bettie - Glad you are getting some answers about your cycle. Clomid should help regulate you!

AFM, I start stimming Monday for my IVF this month. ER should be around 3/20. I'm so excited to get started! I neeeeeed some good news!


----------



## BettieB

Marie- Looking forward to seeing how things unfold for you! I bet you are so excited.

So I guess I will update you guys on how I am doing with the clomid!

I took my first pill yesterday and am nervous to take my second. I didnt sleep but a couple hours, and i have been having awful moddswings and anxiety! At my HSG today I thought I was gonna pass out! I had three nurses standing around me for fear I would fall over. Maybe I should call my doc? I have a history of anxiety disorder, but i have been symptom free of it for a couple years now so didnt think anything of it!

My breasts have also doubled in size over night whoa! lol I didnt realize it would happen so quickly, My DH doesnt mind that though, other than my moodiness. Last night I attacked him in bed hahah :)

I hope the clomid works this round! This has actually been kinda tough on me!


----------



## marie44

Bettie,
I would call your dr just to be on the safe side. Don't make yourself crazy thinking about the side effects. Clomid is proven to be very safe and produces the best results. Besides the mood swings, I had heat flashes and some blurry vision at night which are all common. My DH has an anxiety disorder and passes out every time they draw blood so I understand it is serious. I know it's hard but you have to stay positive and know this is for the sake of having a baby. Just pretend the clomid is a vitamin and no big deal. As long as they are monitoring you, which they will, you will see it is just for the sake of increasing your egg count and regulating your system. GL. Stick with it!


----------



## BettieB

Thank you Marie! That actually made me feel a lot better, especially since your DH has anxiety issues, you have seen how that can be, and for some reason the clomid has antagonized it just a bit. i have nausea and going to the bathroom alot with an upset tummy. Im drinking sprite and waiting for my doc to call me.

I heard the the side effects will usually taper off after the first couple days. I hope this is the case with me!


----------



## marie44

BettieB said:


> Thank you Marie! That actually made me feel a lot better, especially since your DH has anxiety issues, you have seen how that can be, and for some reason the clomid has antagonized it just a bit. i have nausea and going to the bathroom alot with an upset tummy. Im drinking sprite and waiting for my doc to call me.
> 
> I heard the the side effects will usually taper off after the first couple days. I hope this is the case with me!

Are u taking it with food? That helps with the nausea. It does get better...either that or u just get used to it. Try to relax as much as u can because it can add some stress...just remember it is a good thing. Once u see ur 1st u/s with all the follies, you'll be a fan!


----------



## momwannabe81

Try taking it before u go to bed so the effects are less noticeable. I have the most common side effects but totally worth it if it's going to give me my baby :)


----------



## BettieB

Thanks ladies, I havent really been eating too much! So I think I should try eating a little more its hard with the nausea, and I havent been able to sleep on it yet more than a couple hours. Things with me can never be easy haha


----------



## babydream87

Hello everyone, I'm starting my first round of Clomid... My doc has put me on 25mg and I'm sooooo nervous and scared... I'm only 24 and have been trying for 6 months with no luck.. I have pcos.... Any words of confort???? I don't really have anyone to talk to about this :(


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm starting my first round of Clomid... My doc has put me on 25mg and I'm sooooo nervous and scared... I'm only 24 and have been trying for 6 months with no luck.. I have pcos.... Any words of confort???? I don't really have anyone to talk to about this :(

Don't be nervous and scared! There's no reason to be> Just think of it as a step forward to get your little one! As long as the docs are working with you and helping you , your making progress, and being young is a good thing! It means you have lost of time to TTC :)


----------



## babydream87

Thanks BettyB... This forum is helping a bit... Knowing that there are people out there who are going through the same thing... On the up side I took my Clomid last night and so far so good.. the one thing I forgot to ask my doc was if I should be on a special diet increase is certain foods... I'm already taking vitamins for conception.. this is all so new for me .... 

I also hope your starting to feel better on the clomid. Sound like you had a bit of a rough start... I wish you all the luck in the world :) keep us posted with how your going XOXO


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> Thanks BettyB... This forum is helping a bit... Knowing that there are people out there who are going through the same thing... On the up side I took my Clomid last night and so far so good.. the one thing I forgot to ask my doc was if I should be on a special diet increase is certain foods... I'm already taking vitamins for conception.. this is all so new for me ....
> 
> I also hope your starting to feel better on the clomid. Sound like you had a bit of a rough start... I wish you all the luck in the world :) keep us posted with how your going XOXO

Yes I am happy to announce that after taking 3rd pill today, I think my body has adjust. I feel 100% better today:happydance:

I am also very close to Ovulation I think. Check out this OPK and tell me what you guys think. I am on CD 9.. 3 days of clomid


----------



## BettieB

Oops, I did not realize Clomid could cause positive Ovulation tests. Hehe, guess I will wait til im done taking the cycle sheesh haha


----------



## babydream87

Hehe... You learn something new everyday.... I'll have to keep.that in mind.... were did u get your ovulation kit from? Xx


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> Hehe... You learn something new everyday.... I'll have to keep.that in mind.... were did u get your ovulation kit from? Xx

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ovulationtests.html

:)


----------



## marie44

babydream87 said:


> Thanks BettyB... This forum is helping a bit... Knowing that there are people out there who are going through the same thing... On the up side I took my Clomid last night and so far so good.. the one thing I forgot to ask my doc was if I should be on a special diet increase is certain foods... I'm already taking vitamins for conception.. this is all so new for me ....
> 
> I also hope your starting to feel better on the clomid. Sound like you had a bit of a rough start... I wish you all the luck in the world :) keep us posted with how your going XOXO

I wasn't put on any special diet on the clomid but in general I tried to eat healthy, drink a lot of water and take folic acid & multivitamins. I tried to avoid caffiene & alcohol also. Ask your dr if he recommends anything though. They are all different. GL on the clomid!


----------



## babydream87

Thanks Marie... I have been staying clear of all alcohol... Although I might try and curb the caffeeine also.. Not that i drink lots of it but i guess it cant hurt to try it .... Its all exciting now :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 



marie44 said:


> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks BettyB... This forum is helping a bit... Knowing that there are people out there who are going through the same thing... On the up side I took my Clomid last night and so far so good.. the one thing I forgot to ask my doc was if I should be on a special diet increase is certain foods... I'm already taking vitamins for conception.. this is all so new for me ....
> 
> I also hope your starting to feel better on the clomid. Sound like you had a bit of a rough start... I wish you all the luck in the world :) keep us posted with how your going XOXO
> 
> I wasn't put on any special diet on the clomid but in general I tried to eat healthy, drink a lot of water and take folic acid & multivitamins. I tried to avoid caffiene & alcohol also. Ask your dr if he recommends anything though. They are all different. GL on the clomid!Click to expand...


----------



## BettieB

I have been trying to cut down on the caffeine, it is so hard to do that though!! haha. How is TTC going for everyone? I got a positive Ovulation with my fertility monitor today, so I believe the clomid is working it magic!! :)


----------



## babydream87

Thats Fantastic Girl!!! I am going for my first clomid scan next wednesday... Hope I get a nice positive result lol.... So not looking forward to the caffeine cut down.. I dont drink to mutch but i drink it when i feel like maccas haha!! Oh well... :dohh:


BettieB said:


> I have been trying to cut down on the caffeine, it is so hard to do that though!! haha. How is TTC going for everyone? I got a positive Ovulation with my fertility monitor today, so I believe the clomid is working it magic!! :)


----------



## BettieB

What is maccas? haha

You know, my doc is not monitoring me on clomid at all. Not even at all lol. He prescribed me 2 months of clomid and sent me on my way. I do not have another appointment until May 1st!! Should I be concerned about that? It does kind of worry me, ZI have a history of ovarian cysts...


----------



## babydream87

Maccas is McDONALD'S in Australian lingo lol...

Really?! No monitoring at all... I dont know hun... The second I told them I was TTC and wasn't successfull they sent me to a specialist in fertility I see her once a month... I too have pcos its so annoying... What is your app in May for? Xoxoxo:kiss:


----------



## marie44

Babydreams - I think I was a little too strict with the caffeine/alcohol thing when I was on the clomid. It is important to avoid both but if you get to a point like I did with the mood swings, I wish I had stepped away, had a glass of wine and not raged like a lunatic. I will say now that I am on Gonal F and Menopur injections which are a lot more potent than clomid, I'm really not having any mood changes so far which is great. The only side effect so far has been headaches which I can tolerate.

Bettie - How are you doing with the clomid?


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> Maccas is McDONALD'S in Australian lingo lol...
> 
> Really?! No monitoring at all... I dont know hun... The second I told them I was TTC and wasn't successfull they sent me to a specialist in fertility I see her once a month... I too have pcos its so annoying... What is your app in May for? Xoxoxo:kiss:

Ohhh haha That is funny! Maccas, I will call it that today and see if my husband looks at me crazyy :haha:

Nope no monitoring at all, though it was kinda strange. MY GP just referred my to a gyn, so Im just seeing an OB right now. So far he just thinks I have a luteal phase defect.

My appointment on May 1st is to see if I have gotten pregnant yet, and if not, then he is going to put me on 100 mg of clomid instead! Yikes haha


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> Babydreams - I think I was a little too strict with the caffeine/alcohol thing when I was on the clomid. It is important to avoid both but if you get to a point like I did with the mood swings, I wish I had stepped away, had a glass of wine and not raged like a lunatic. I will say now that I am on Gonal F and Menopur injections which are a lot more potent than clomid, I'm really not having any mood changes so far which is great. The only side effect so far has been headaches which I can tolerate.
> 
> Bettie - How are you doing with the clomid?

IM doing great! The worst is over as far as how I was feeling. I also got positive ovulation confirmed on my ovacue monitor yesterday! Just 3 days after I took the last pill on cd 14, which seems way early, but who knows haha


----------



## marie44

Bettie,
CD14 is not too early for ov depending on your cycle. I have a 28 day cycle and i ov CD11 or CD12 so you must be right on track. Are you going in for monitoring so you know how many eggs you produced on clomid?

The cycle has flown by for me as I got AF 5 days early and I did my trigger shot last night so ER will be tomorrow! They think they have 10-12 eggs but won't be sure until tomorrow. I was hoping for a really big # but they kept cutting my meds down bc they didn't want me to have too many (I guess the risk for OHSS). They said I shouldn't need painkillers but I heard some women have a lot of pain. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## mammag

marie44 said:


> Bettie,
> CD14 is not too early for ov depending on your cycle. I have a 28 day cycle and i ov CD11 or CD12 so you must be right on track. Are you going in for monitoring so you know how many eggs you produced on clomid?
> 
> The cycle has flown by for me as I got AF 5 days early and I did my trigger shot last night so ER will be tomorrow! They think they have 10-12 eggs but won't be sure until tomorrow. I was hoping for a really big # but they kept cutting my meds down bc they didn't want me to have too many (I guess the risk for OHSS). They said I shouldn't need painkillers but I heard some women have a lot of pain. I guess I'll find out.

Yay!!! Good Luck!!!!!!!!!! And may I ask what is the difference between IVF and IVF with ICSI?


----------



## marie44

Mammag - With regular IVF, they put the eggs and sperm together in a "bowl" and see how many fertilize. With ICSI, they actually inject 1 sperm into each egg so the sperm doesn't have to work too hard. It is sometimes recommended with MFI. It has the same success rate as regular IVF though but can help the "slow swimmers."


----------



## mammag

Well, I really really hope it works perfectly for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> Bettie,
> CD14 is not too early for ov depending on your cycle. I have a 28 day cycle and i ov CD11 or CD12 so you must be right on track. Are you going in for monitoring so you know how many eggs you produced on clomid?
> 
> The cycle has flown by for me as I got AF 5 days early and I did my trigger shot last night so ER will be tomorrow! They think they have 10-12 eggs but won't be sure until tomorrow. I was hoping for a really big # but they kept cutting my meds down bc they didn't want me to have too many (I guess the risk for OHSS). They said I shouldn't need painkillers but I heard some women have a lot of pain. I guess I'll find out.

My cycles have been 31 days, 31 days, and last month was 32 days, so its right around the time I may ovulate, but my monitor is doing crazy things that are not consistent with ovulation so I actually think I may not be in the 2ww quite yet. I had a very dark OPK last night that I expect may turn positive today or tomorrow :dohh:

I am not getting any monitoring at all while on clomid :/ I dont know why?
When I went in everything appeared to be good with my blood test results. I had a progesterone blood test done on CD 25 and my progesterone was 15! Which I guess is good, but the doc still said my luteal phase is too short. Don't know whats up with that :shrug:


----------



## marie44

Bettie - Hmm don't know what's going on with the monitor but it sounds like you're where you should be. If you have a short luteal phase, I guess the monitor is pretty crucial to your timing. Maybe they only monitor you on clomid if you are planning on doing an IUI. I would think they'd want to know how it was affecting you to either raise or lower the dosage. I'm sure they know what they are doing though. Enjoy the 2WW!


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> Bettie - Hmm don't know what's going on with the monitor but it sounds like you're where you should be. If you have a short luteal phase, I guess the monitor is pretty crucial to your timing. Maybe they only monitor you on clomid if you are planning on doing an IUI. I would think they'd want to know how it was affecting you to either raise or lower the dosage. I'm sure they know what they are doing though. Enjoy the 2WW!

Yes it is. Last month I didnt ovulate until cd 22 and got AF on CD32! My doc said 10 days is not long enough, but Im hoping the clomid will make me have a longer luteal phase. Im on CD 18 so if I ovulate today or tomorrow that could be a good sign!


----------



## marie44

Bettie - I guess my luteal phase is about 15 days...I didn't know a few days different was a big deal. The clomid should balance you out but it might take a month or two. Hopefully you ov soon!

I had my ER yesterday and they got 13 eggs! I'm waiting for the fertilization report which should be any minute now. I'm so nervous since dh has so many issues with his sperm but ICSI is supposed to help that.


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> Bettie - I guess my luteal phase is about 15 days...I didn't know a few days different was a big deal. The clomid should balance you out but it might take a month or two. Hopefully you ov soon!
> 
> I had my ER yesterday and they got 13 eggs! I'm waiting for the fertilization report which should be any minute now. I'm so nervous since dh has so many issues with his sperm but ICSI is supposed to help that.

Yes the doc said he wanted to see my with 14-15 day luteal phase. I ovulated on CD 18 this time around, my cycles are about 31-32 days, so many the clomid will make my cycle a bit longer.

Congratulation on the good eggs! :) The ICSI should definitely help! FX for you!!


----------



## marie44

Bettie - Good, sounds like your cycle is getting more balanced. Now, we need AF not to come too early 

I just got my fertilization report, of the 13 eggs, they performed ICSI on 10 and 7 fertilized but only 5 are "growing nicely" as she put it. I was hoping for a better number but hopefully our baby is in the 5 embies left. I am so nervous now. They said probably a Day 3 transfer.


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> Bettie - Good, sounds like your cycle is getting more balanced. Now, we need AF not to come too early
> 
> I just got my fertilization report, of the 13 eggs, they performed ICSI on 10 and 7 fertilized but only 5 are "growing nicely" as she put it. I was hoping for a better number but hopefully our baby is in the 5 embies left. I am so nervous now. They said probably a Day 3 transfer.

I don't know much about IVF cycles and ICSI, but 5 embies sounds pretty good! What number do they like to see?


----------



## marie44

I have no idea what a good number is. I guess when there is male factor infertility, it could make fertilzation more difficult. I am going to try to think positive and not concentrate on the worst case scenerio. Hopefully you get your BFP naturally and be spared this crazy process.


----------



## BettieB

marie44 said:


> I have no idea what a good number is. I guess when there is male factor infertility, it could make fertilzation more difficult. I am going to try to think positive and not concentrate on the worst case scenerio. Hopefully you get your BFP naturally and be spared this crazy process.

I hope so too! We are saving up just in case!!


----------



## babydream87

Hello Ladies!!!:kiss:

I had my scan yesteray to see if the clomid worked.... And it did:happydance::happydance::happydance:... I have 1 sack on my left OV wich is at 22mm and my endio lining is perfect!!! (or so they say) .... Fingers crossed:kiss:... BettieB I hope everything is going well for you... Its sounds as though it is.. I do have one questions what are all these cd14 and other terms your using.. Ive never heard of them:blush::blush:.... LOL oxox


----------



## babydream87

BettieB... Whats a luteal phase??? :blush:


----------



## BettieB

BabyDream- CD means Cycle Day and Luteal phase is the approximate 2 week period after Ovulation until you AF (Aunt flow) or your period.


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!:kiss:
> 
> I had my scan yesteray to see if the clomid worked.... And it did:happydance::happydance::happydance:... I have 1 sack on my left OV wich is at 22mm and my endio lining is perfect!!! (or so they say) .... Fingers crossed:kiss:... BettieB I hope everything is going well for you... Its sounds as though it is.. I do have one questions what are all these cd14 and other terms your using.. Ive never heard of them:blush::blush:.... LOL oxox

And congratz on the mature Follicle yay :happydance:


----------



## babydream87

BettieB said:


> BabyDream- CD means Cycle Day and Luteal phase is the approximate 2 week period after Ovulation until you AF (Aunt flow) or your period.

OOOOOOOOOOOOH:blush:
Hehe Gotcha!!! Now I follow.... 

Im pretty excited... Next friday i have to go get my blood test done to find out if i OV... I hate waiting.... lol... Im such an ipatient person... How did you go with confusing your husband with Maccas Haha xoxox


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> BabyDream- CD means Cycle Day and Luteal phase is the approximate 2 week period after Ovulation until you AF (Aunt flow) or your period.
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOH:blush:
> Hehe Gotcha!!! Now I follow....
> 
> Im pretty excited... Next friday i have to go get my blood test done to find out if i OV... I hate waiting.... lol... Im such an ipatient person... How did you go with confusing your husband with Maccas Haha xoxoxClick to expand...

Hahah! He thought I was talking about spanish foood!!

Girls Im having such a rough time!! I feel like PMS x 100. Cramping and sore bb's..I wonder if this means im out?? but i suppose its too early to tell as im only on CD 20. I really hope it doesnt mean im out and its just the clomid giving me these pms symptoms :/


----------



## babydream87

BettieB said:


> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> BabyDream- CD means Cycle Day and Luteal phase is the approximate 2 week period after Ovulation until you AF (Aunt flow) or your period.
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOH:blush:
> Hehe Gotcha!!! Now I follow....
> 
> Im pretty excited... Next friday i have to go get my blood test done to find out if i OV... I hate waiting.... lol... Im such an ipatient person... How did you go with confusing your husband with Maccas Haha xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> Hahah! He thought I was talking about spanish foood!!
> 
> Girls Im having such a rough time!! I feel like PMS x 100. Cramping and sore bb's..I wonder if this means im out?? but i suppose its too early to tell as im only on CD 20. I really hope it doesnt mean im out and its just the clomid giving me these pms symptoms :/Click to expand...

 

Spanish food lol... That news hehe...

It could be the Clomid babe.. I had PMS symptoms for 2 weeks after my first day on the clomid... You having Any other symptoms? Xo


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> Spanish food lol... That news hehe...
> 
> It could be the Clomid babe.. I had PMS symptoms for 2 weeks after my first day on the clomid... You having Any other symptoms? Xo

To be honest i feel like complete dirt, to the point Ive thought maybe I should call the doc.

Here's whats going on with me. My stomach is bloated - to where I look a couple months preggoo!- my back is killing me, it really is sore :cry: I am emotional and have been mean to hubby all day, and Im having dull cramping. Im having a tough time with this. If I didnt want a baby so bad, not sure I would keep taking clomid!


----------



## babydream87

That's no good darling!!! Honestly sounds likke the clomids handy work... But just incase go see your doc... It'sdifficult and fustrating... But it will all be worth it... And we are ways here when u need to talk and let out your fustrations... Go see your doc... It may put your mind at ease xoxoxo


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> That's no good darling!!! Honestly sounds likke the clomids handy work... But just incase go see your doc... It'sdifficult and fustrating... But it will all be worth it... And we are ways here when u need to talk and let out your fustrations... Go see your doc... It may put your mind at ease xoxoxo

Thank you so much for the support!

I got lucky and met a new friend today, and she took me out to starbucks and treated me to some coffee. WE had a good time and it actually helped my mood. Although my boobs are swollen and im having light cramping. I think Im going to give it a couple days, if I have another bad day like yesterday Im going to get a hold of the doc!

How is TTC going for you


----------



## babydream87

BettieB said:


> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> That's no good darling!!! Honestly sounds likke the clomids handy work... But just incase go see your doc... It'sdifficult and fustrating... But it will all be worth it... And we are ways here when u need to talk and let out your fustrations... Go see your doc... It may put your mind at ease xoxoxo
> 
> Thank you so much for the support!
> 
> I got lucky and met a new friend today, and she took me out to starbucks and treated me to some coffee. WE had a good time and it actually helped my mood. Although my boobs are swollen and im having light cramping. I think Im going to give it a couple days, if I have another bad day like yesterday Im going to get a hold of the doc!
> 
> How is TTC going for youClick to expand...

Anytime babe... That's what we are here for... I'm glad to hear you had a great day and strongly support your theory of going to the doc again if you don't feel well. I'm going ok.. I think... I was told that this week I wo uld ovulate and I know I did because I have had such strong pains... And I'm feeling sick also as well as feeling Like my uterus is being pulled out of my body... Is that normal?? I'm a bit worried to b honest XOXO


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> That's no good darling!!! Honestly sounds likke the clomids handy work... But just incase go see your doc... It'sdifficult and fustrating... But it will all be worth it... And we are ways here when u need to talk and let out your fustrations... Go see your doc... It may put your mind at ease xoxoxo
> 
> Thank you so much for the support!
> 
> I got lucky and met a new friend today, and she took me out to starbucks and treated me to some coffee. WE had a good time and it actually helped my mood. Although my boobs are swollen and im having light cramping. I think Im going to give it a couple days, if I have another bad day like yesterday Im going to get a hold of the doc!
> 
> How is TTC going for youClick to expand...
> 
> Anytime babe... That's what we are here for... I'm glad to hear you had a great day and strongly support your theory of going to the doc again if you don't feel well. I'm going ok.. I think... I was told that this week I wo uld ovulate and I know I did because I have had such strong pains... And I'm feeling sick also as well as feeling Like my uterus is being pulled out of my body... Is that normal?? I'm a bit worried to b honest XOXOClick to expand...

You are experiencing the same exact thing that I went through. You are definitely having O! When I got ovulation my stomach swelled and I had the worst pains! It has gotten better in the days past ovulation. I hope that it will for you soon also!


----------



## babydream87

Oh Gosh!!! It was really bad on the first day which was Thursday, then friday it seemed to slow down, now its more like a constant annoyance more than anything.. But still that deep in your uterus pain.. Sometime theres a sharp pinch but it seems to be going away slowly.. After your repy I researched painful O, and 20% of women suffer from it... Sux man.. xoxo
My stomach also became like twice the size... I freaked out haha!!! I swear I love this forum... It makes you feel normal.. I dont know anyone who goes throught this. Sometimes you feel like a bit of an alien lol... Oh well Maccas fix should do the job hehe xxoox


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> Oh Gosh!!! It was really bad on the first day which was Thursday, then friday it seemed to slow down, now its more like a constant annoyance more than anything.. But still that deep in your uterus pain.. Sometime theres a sharp pinch but it seems to be going away slowly.. After your repy I researched painful O, and 20% of women suffer from it... Sux man.. xoxo
> My stomach also became like twice the size... I freaked out haha!!! I swear I love this forum... It makes you feel normal.. I dont know anyone who goes throught this. Sometimes you feel like a bit of an alien lol... Oh well Maccas fix should do the job hehe xxoox


My boobs are so swollen and big :o I am not expecting AF for at least another 7 days. Im not sure if the clomid is changing my cycle length or not though. I wonder if this AF signs Or PG signs ahhh. I don't usually get swollen breats but it could be the clomid :/

Gahhh haha. But I totally understand. This site has been like a lifesaver to me, I have been spending a lot of time on it more and more. Especially since I started to the clomid! :)


----------



## babydream87

Hmmmmm swallen boobs usually points to PG.. But my gyno told me that the Clomid makes OV later in the cycle than usual... So I'm guessing that it could alter your cycle?? What CD are you now?? Xoxoxo


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> Hmmmmm swallen boobs usually points to PG.. But my gyno told me that the Clomid makes OV later in the cycle than usual... So I'm guessing that it could alter your cycle?? What CD are you now?? Xoxoxo

I am on CD 24 now! I have 31-32 day cycles normally. I have been having the swollen breast for 2 days now, so this seems super early to have AF signs. 

I couldnt hold out and did a pregnancy test today, and of course, it was negative! I dont know what i was thinking! lol This has been a super long TTC month for me! :/


----------



## babydream87

BettieB said:


> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm swallen boobs usually points to PG.. But my gyno told me that the Clomid makes OV later in the cycle than usual... So I'm guessing that it could alter your cycle?? What CD are you now?? Xoxoxo
> 
> I am on CD 24 now! I have 31-32 day cycles normally. I have been having the swollen breast for 2 days now, so this seems super early to have AF signs.
> 
> I couldnt hold out and did a pregnancy test today, and of course, it was negative! I dont know what i was thinking! lol This has been a super long TTC month for me! :/Click to expand...

Oh sweety!!!! It's normal to be impatient... Try the test again in 10 days if you don't get your AF ( I'm assuming that's a period lol) .... It may be to early for a PG test.... Hold in there munchkin... Xoxoxox


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm swallen boobs usually points to PG.. But my gyno told me that the Clomid makes OV later in the cycle than usual... So I'm guessing that it could alter your cycle?? What CD are you now?? Xoxoxo
> 
> I am on CD 24 now! I have 31-32 day cycles normally. I have been having the swollen breast for 2 days now, so this seems super early to have AF signs.
> 
> I couldnt hold out and did a pregnancy test today, and of course, it was negative! I dont know what i was thinking! lol This has been a super long TTC month for me! :/Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sweety!!!! It's normal to be impatient... Try the test again in 10 days if you don't get your AF ( I'm assuming that's a period lol) .... It may be to early for a PG test.... Hold in there munchkin... XoxoxoxClick to expand...

Yes it is def way too early haha. no clue what I was thinking :haha: I may wait until the 30th before I test again!

Anything new with you?


----------



## babydream87

Nothing new here babe.. I gotta wait till Friday to do a blood test wich will tell me if I O. The gyno will then send me a letter saying no u didn't O please repeat the Clomid cycle or yes you did O please test for pregnancy on such a date.... So its the waiting game for at least 2 weeks... I'm so stressed out xoxoxo :wacko:


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> Nothing new here babe.. I gotta wait till Friday to do a blood test wich will tell me if I O. The gyno will then send me a letter saying no u didn't O please repeat the Clomid cycle or yes you did O please test for pregnancy on such a date.... So its the waiting game for at least 2 weeks... I'm so stressed out xoxoxo :wacko:

Oh IM wait there with ya :hugs:

I feel like AF could come any day. Im only on CD 26 so if she comes that will make her a full week earlier that normal. So I would have to call my doc means me luteal phase would not have changed and I only had an 8 day one! gosh


----------



## babydream87

Sux big time honey... I've had pains since I O... I swear I'm going crazy... I too feel as though I'm getting AF but its waaaaaaaaaaaay to early I'm only on CD 20!!!!!!!!!!!:cry:
Unless its implantation or god knows what.... Going crazy here.... And today I'm in a really bad mood... Lol... How r u? Xxxxxx


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> Sux big time honey... I've had pains since I O... I swear I'm going crazy... I too feel as though I'm getting AF but its waaaaaaaaaaaay to early I'm only on CD 20!!!!!!!!!!!:cry:
> Unless its implantation or god knows what.... Going crazy here.... And today I'm in a really bad mood... Lol... How r u? Xxxxxx


Doing alright. My moods are very back and fourth!! Up one minute down the next! Im honestly like, I just can't wait for this cycle to be over. Give me my BFP or my period! haha


----------



## babydream87

AGREEEEEEEED....... So over it lol... Xoxox


----------



## curleymumma

Im on first round f clomid, and i had terrible mood swing about 3-6 dpo- and that was coupled with going off vitex (which was realy helping in regulating my moods). Myhow, my Dh was away, so i couldnt take it out on him (well, in my mind i did, but he deosnt know that!) I seem to be ok now though, it was a bit scary at first! And around O i was so sore and 'full' sex was not comfortable! HOWEVER- just got news today that the 21 day pgstn strongly says i o'd- so thats worth it- im on day 23 now, so im still waiting impatiently for the POAS day....so hard to concentrate!!!


----------



## BettieB

curleymumma said:


> Im on first round f clomid, and i had terrible mood swing about 3-6 dpo- and that was coupled with going off vitex (which was realy helping in regulating my moods). Myhow, my Dh was away, so i couldnt take it out on him (well, in my mind i did, but he deosnt know that!) I seem to be ok now though, it was a bit scary at first! And around O i was so sore and 'full' sex was not comfortable! HOWEVER- just got news today that the 21 day pgstn strongly says i o'd- so thats worth it- im on day 23 now, so im still waiting impatiently for the POAS day....so hard to concentrate!!!

We're right there with ya!! Im on cd 26! Just waiting for AF or my BFP.
Question though- what do they prescribe vitex for?


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i'm onto cycle 14 with a break as now am going to wait to get setup for IUI


----------



## BettieB

momwannabe81 said:


> Well i'm onto cycle 14 with a break as now am going to wait to get setup for IUI

aww sorry AF got ya hun :hugs:

I may be in the same boat, i swear i feel as though af is just around the corner. But I keep faith we all will get our BFP soon! :flower:


----------



## curleymumma

Vitex is a herbal supplement from 'chaste tree berry' that many women take to regulate hormones (progesterone and estrogen)- it helps with fertility and PMT inspired mood swings, including other things like skin tone acne etc.... However, it works against Clomid- as clomid actively puts your hormones out of whack in order to make sure you ovulate- so your not meant to take them together.

I did do plenty of reading on natural fertility- so apart form vitex i have been taking:
Vit E (meant to help create healthy eggs)
Evening primrose oil (promotes good CM)
Flax seed oil (promotes good CM)
Royal Jelly (over all fertility!)
Fish oil (over all health, and aparently contributes to multiples)
Folate (for baby!)
Also- at least one cup green tea a day increases chances of Pg by 50%
And the opposite of that is that >1 cup coffee a day decreases chance if pg by 50%
Raspberry leaf tea for 'toning the uterus'
Spearmint tea for healthy cervix.
Cut back on meat and sugar as these make your CM more acidic therfore more detrimental to sperm.

So, after three years of not ovulating, i have done this for three months, and it may simply have been the clomid that got me o'ing- however i do feel healthier in general and more energetic too. Even if clomid got me to O- if my uterus and eggs and Cm are all healthier and more abundant, thats got to help! After all- All clomid does if help to get the eggs going!
I didnt use pre-seed this cycle cos i couldnt get hold of it- however with the Evening Primrose oil and the teas- i also added robitussen- and my CM did not seem a problem at all- did not dry up, and normal secretions for sex (sorry if TMI)

STILL- gotta wait and see if it all paid off hey???
Im now on CD 24 and so impatient- i did POAS this am knowing it was way to early (as i o'd on cd 16) and of course BFN- but i had to get it out of my system- that stick was calling me from the bathroom cupboard all day and all night! I wont buy another one untill im due!


----------



## curleymumma

Oh- and i take a cardiprin (baby Asprin) at night b4 bed, it supposed to help with the problem caused by Clomid of thin uterine lining. So cardiprin (baby Asprin) thins the blood slighlty and therefore increases blood flow to the unterus to help the lining build up and be more accessable to the implanting egg (hopefully!)


----------



## babydream87

curleymumma said:


> Im on first round f clomid, and i had terrible mood swing about 3-6 dpo- and that was coupled with going off vitex (which was realy helping in regulating my moods). Myhow, my Dh was away, so i couldnt take it out on him (well, in my mind i did, but he deosnt know that!) I seem to be ok now though, it was a bit scary at first! And around O i was so sore and 'full' sex was not comfortable! HOWEVER- just got news today that the 21 day pgstn strongly says i o'd- so thats worth it- im on day 23 now, so im still waiting impatiently for the POAS day....so hard to concentrate!!!

Same here darl!! Im on my very firdt round of Clomid and am on CD21.. Going in for my pgstn on friday :happydance: Hope to get good results and then waiting for a BFP!!!! I took it all out on my husband... Poor thing... wish you well hunny xoxo


----------



## marie44

momwannabe81 said:


> Well i'm onto cycle 14 with a break as now am going to wait to get setup for IUI

The IUI should speed things up vs. the natural cycle so it shouldn't be long now! Will you be using Clomid?


----------



## BettieB

Having some major symptoms ladies!

My breasts are so sore! They are a little sore during the day, but at night, wow, I have to walk around with no shirt on! haha.

I decided that I will be testing on Sunday!!


----------



## babydream87

BettieB said:


> Having some major symptoms ladies!
> 
> My breasts are so sore! They are a little sore during the day, but at night, wow, I have to walk around with no shirt on! haha.
> 
> I decided that I will be testing on Sunday!!

I hope u get a BFP!!!!!! That would be so awesome xoxoxo eeeeek!!! So excited for you.... Did u have any symptoms like tender tummy, upset tummy like 7dpo? Xoxoxo


----------



## BettieB

babydream87 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Having some major symptoms ladies!
> 
> My breasts are so sore! They are a little sore during the day, but at night, wow, I have to walk around with no shirt on! haha.
> 
> I decided that I will be testing on Sunday!!
> 
> I hope u get a BFP!!!!!! That would be so awesome xoxoxo eeeeek!!! So excited for you.... Did u have any symptoms like tender tummy, upset tummy like 7dpo? XoxoxoClick to expand...

Yess, my tummy has been like that since 7dpo! kinda crampy almost. Im so excited to test :))

I hope this is our months ladies :))


----------



## curleymumma

BeatieB and Baby dreams- good luck- i hope your symptoms turn out to be the real thing! I have had only two 'symptoms' that make me wonder- at night i have woken up about once a night with indigestion (only evern happens when pg) AND having those vivid dreams.... Last noght dreamed that i went on a holliday with DD's Ex...??? She 'orderd' me to make brushetta for her...How odd...


----------



## babydream87

curleymumma said:


> BeatieB and Baby dreams- good luck- i hope your symptoms turn out to be the real thing! I have had only two 'symptoms' that make me wonder- at night i have woken up about once a night with indigestion (only evern happens when pg) AND having those vivid dreams.... Last noght dreamed that i went on a holliday with DD's Ex...??? She 'orderd' me to make brushetta for her...How odd...

Thanks curleymumma!!!! Wow Bruschetta!! Hmmmmm Now i want some haha!!

xoxo


----------



## babydream87

curleymumma said:


> BeatieB and Baby dreams- good luck- i hope your symptoms turn out to be the real thing! I have had only two 'symptoms' that make me wonder- at night i have woken up about once a night with indigestion (only evern happens when pg) AND having those vivid dreams.... Last noght dreamed that i went on a holliday with DD's Ex...??? She 'orderd' me to make brushetta for her...How odd...




BettieB said:


> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Having some major symptoms ladies!
> 
> My breasts are so sore! They are a little sore during the day, but at night, wow, I have to walk around with no shirt on! haha.
> 
> I decided that I will be testing on Sunday!!
> 
> I hope u get a BFP!!!!!! That would be so awesome xoxoxo eeeeek!!! So excited for you.... Did u have any symptoms like tender tummy, upset tummy like 7dpo? XoxoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Yess, my tummy has been like that since 7dpo! kinda crampy almost. Im so excited to test :))
> 
> I hope this is our months ladies :))Click to expand...



God I hope so too!!!! Lots of baby dust to you lovey!!! xoxo :happydance:


----------



## marie44

Sounds like there may be some BFPs on this thread!! Lots of pg symptoms!! :happydance:


----------



## BettieB

I caved and took a test with FMU this morning and it was negative :/ going to use the other test on Sunday. Now Im not so sure. Guess we'll see


----------



## babydream87

BettieB said:


> I caved and took a test with FMU this morning and it was negative :/ going to use the other test on Sunday. Now Im not so sure. Guess we'll see


That's no good... May still b too early to test??????? 
Ooooh sweety.... Are you late? :cry:


----------



## babydream87

marie44 said:


> Sounds like there may be some BFPs on this thread!! Lots of pg symptoms!! :happydance:

I hope so..... Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> I caved and took a test with FMU this morning and it was negative :/ going to use the other test on Sunday. Now Im not so sure. Guess we'll see

Hey babe, if its early dont worry bout it- sometimes we need to cave just to let some of the waitintg tension go...Dont read much into it if your before 14dpo- i have noticed some women who got theor BFP were getting BFN's untill 16-19 dpo- so untill your AF arrives, hold a little hope!!!


----------



## BettieB

curleymumma said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> I caved and took a test with FMU this morning and it was negative :/ going to use the other test on Sunday. Now Im not so sure. Guess we'll see
> 
> Hey babe, if its early dont worry bout it- sometimes we need to cave just to let some of the waitintg tension go...Dont read much into it if your before 14dpo- i have noticed some women who got theor BFP were getting BFN's untill 16-19 dpo- so untill your AF arrives, hold a little hope!!!Click to expand...

Yea, Im on CD 28, and my cycles are usually 31 to 32 days, so it is a bit early. I just see all these girls getting BFP at like 10dpo, I want one :/ haha

I just thought because my breasts are soo sore and my veins are popping out more that I may get a positive! Im thinking I might try to hold out until next week if I can. Im really gonna try haha


----------



## curleymumma

PHP:

[QUOTE]I just thought because my breasts are soo sore and my veins are popping out more that I may get a positive! Im thinking I might try to hold out until next week if I can. Im really gonna try haha[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]



I have my fingers crossed for you!:dust:


----------



## curleymumma

I found this article and thought it may interst a few people 

https://www.ajronline.org/content/153/1/75.short

:dust:


----------



## babydream87

BettieB said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> I caved and took a test with FMU this morning and it was negative :/ going to use the other test on Sunday. Now Im not so sure. Guess we'll see
> 
> Hey babe, if its early dont worry bout it- sometimes we need to cave just to let some of the waitintg tension go...Dont read much into it if your before 14dpo- i have noticed some women who got theor BFP were getting BFN's untill 16-19 dpo- so untill your AF arrives, hold a little hope!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, Im on CD 28, and my cycles are usually 31 to 32 days, so it is a bit early. I just see all these girls getting BFP at like 10dpo, I want one :/ haha
> 
> I just thought because my breasts are soo sore and my veins are popping out more that I may get a positive! Im thinking I might try to hold out until next week if I can. Im really gonna try hahaClick to expand...

Fingers and toes crossed for you girly!!!! XOXO


----------



## BettieB

Thank you! It seems as eachday passes my boobs are more and more sore!

I really hope we all get our BFP's!! :D


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> Thank you! It seems as eachday passes my boobs are more and more sore!
> 
> I really hope we all get our BFP's!! :D

Oh beatie b- so happy your getting good sighns! I have NONE at all- except the vivid dreams. I am so tired but i have bad bad bad hay fever today, and i had to take polaramine. I didnt want to - but i was sneexing constantly- realy explosive sneezes! So i pooped a pill and im drowsy as ever now- but have given up hope for this cycle, i think ill be doing this all again soon...bahhhh:coffee::nope::cry:


----------



## babydream87

Any news ladies??? Xoxoxo


----------



## curleymumma

babydream87 said:


> Any news ladies??? Xoxoxo

Nope- i have gone to the shops twice for pg tests- and each time i get there and im sure i feel AF coming, so i go hope feeling bit depressed- and find it hasnt started- ive decided to wait till thurs...


----------



## BettieB

Im now on CD 32 and No sign of AF! Breast still sore but the cramping from 5 days ago is completely gone!!

Testing Friday

Curley- Just get the test girl! Get the kind that has 2 in it, and dont be disappointed if its negative, just test again in a few days if af has not come :hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

> Curley- Just get the test girl! Get the kind that has 2 in it, and dont be disappointed if its negative, just test again in a few days if af has not come :hugs:

Hey beetie-

I did relinquish this avo- cd29/30-32, (so should be about 11-13 dpo) and tested- got a :bfn: i tried REALY hard to convince myself that i saw a feint line! But alas my eyesight is good and i saw nothing :shrug:

Anyhow, as i have told others- its not over till the :witch: flies in right? :dohh:

So i still feel like she is on her way- all the sore/bloated/crampy Af signs i usually get- only thing missing is pimples and the usual libido increase :blush: 
I have been getting lots vivid dreams for a week now- wich made me hopeful- however recently found out that this is a common symptom of Clomid.

How are you other ladies going? Promise i wont be jealous if you get your :bfp: tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## babydream87

Be strong girlies!!!! Im not testing till Sunday... Sore breast and tender tummy at the moment are my worst symptoms also nausea through out the day... But I have heard that a rise in hormones can indeed replicate pg symptoms... But ill keep thinking positive I just hope we all get BFP.by the end of this week... I'm due for my AF on Thursday... Fingers crossed... And good luck ladies xoxoxoxo


----------



## curleymumma

babydream87 said:


> Be strong girlies!!!! Im not testing till Sunday... Sore breast and tender tummy at the moment are my worst symptoms also nausea through out the day... But I have heard that a rise in hormones can indeed replicate pg symptoms... But ill keep thinking positive I just hope we all get BFP.by the end of this week... I'm due for my AF on Thursday... Fingers crossed... And good luck ladies xoxoxoxo

Good luck Babydreams!! I hope you get your BFP!!! Your symptoms sound good fingers X:friends:

I wish my symptoms were like yours!!!:dohh:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## marie44

Just got my BFP!!! I'm so excited & shocked as I haven't felt any different than normal. I hope there are a lot more to follow!


----------



## babydream87

marie44 said:


> Just got my BFP!!! I'm so excited & shocked as I haven't felt any different than normal. I hope there are a lot more to follow!

Congratulations Marie that is fantastic news!!!! 
Wish u all the best :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## curleymumma

Hey ladies, the :witch: flew in last night as i slept....so im out for the month- CD1 again....:shrug:


----------



## babydream87

curleymumma said:


> Hey ladies, the :witch: flew in last night as i slept....so im out for the month- CD1 again....:shrug:

Dont feel discouraged darl!! It will happen and we are here backing you up with support when ever you need it... 

xoxox


----------



## curleymumma

From stats i have looked at it seems most (>70%) people get their BFP on climd between cycle 1-3- but im not sure if that includes people who dont get one at all on clomid?

Anyhow, second round for me starts now..... :shrug:

checked next months calendar and it looks good, DH and i travel away from each other frequently for work- the whole week from CD10-21 we have together (and alone!!) So theres a nice run for us- i think i should buy some candles.....

ordered pre-seed today,
FX
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## curleymumma

babydream87 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, the :witch: flew in last night as i slept....so im out for the month- CD1 again....:shrug:
> 
> Dont feel discouraged darl!! It will happen and we are here backing you up with support when ever you need it...
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...

Thanks babe, where is your cycle up to?


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> Im now on CD 32 and No sign of AF! Breast still sore but the cramping from 5 days ago is completely gone!!
> 
> Testing Friday
> 
> Curley- Just get the test girl! Get the kind that has 2 in it, and dont be disappointed if its negative, just test again in a few days if af has not come :hugs:

hows it going betieB? Are you still in the race?:thumbup:


----------



## babydream87

curleymumma said:


> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, the :witch: flew in last night as i slept....so im out for the month- CD1 again....:shrug:
> 
> Dont feel discouraged darl!! It will happen and we are here backing you up with support when ever you need it...
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks babe, where is your cycle up to?Click to expand...

Candles are the best way to set THE mood!!! Hehe I'm up to CD 28. If I don't get AF ill test on CD32.... Not sure though pretty sure I have AF symptoms :cry: 

Xoxoxo


----------



## curleymumma

babydream87 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, the :witch: flew in last night as i slept....so im out for the month- CD1 again....:shrug:
> 
> Dont feel discouraged darl!! It will happen and we are here backing you up with support when ever you need it...
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks babe, where is your cycle up to?Click to expand...
> 
> Candles are the best way to set THE mood!!! Hehe I'm up to CD 28. If I don't get AF ill test on CD32.... Not sure though pretty sure I have AF symptoms :cry:
> 
> XoxoxoClick to expand...

Fingers X for you babe!!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## BettieB

The witch got me yesterday. I am so disappointed :'(


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> The witch got me yesterday. I am so disappointed :'(

Im so sorry bettieB- i was sure your symptoms sounded the most promising!!!

Im just at the end of day two- so you will be around the same as me i imagine?

What days do you take clomid? I am considering going to 3-7 this time- i was 5-9 last time and it did make me O- but i have time constraints this time- im going away around the end of the 5-10 days after the last tab- so i thought i would play around with bringing it earlier....

What do you ladies think? From what i have seen in a quick browse both 3-7 and 5-9 have their own pro's and cons- do you guys have prefernces?

Come on gals, lets pull ourselves up by our respective botstraps and go another round....:coffee:


----------



## babydream87

Bettie B: chin up girlie... I know its dissapointing but you must keep your chin up and sodier on... That's y we are here.... So u can vent and try again  xoxox

Curleymoma: my Clomid cycles are 3 to 7... Try it and see how u go


----------



## BettieB

My last cycle I took clomid days 7-11, I started it later than the doc originally wanted but I didnt get in to see her on time. So this month I am taking it cycle day 5-9. Today is CD three so yes curley mumma we are right about the same in our cycles.

Speaking of. I believe I am going to go pick my prescription up now, so that i can have it for Saturday. I was pretty upset the first day, but I am ready to start trying again.

how are things with you babydream?


----------



## curleymumma

I decided to experiment with clomid- i started today, CD3. I have read much and it seems it all evens out in the end, although one isnt right or wrong, the drs preference seems to be to advise according to when they were medically trained, not necessarily the latest research.

I read that FSH is inhibited around day three- So when FSH drops out, the follicle that is dominant will survive and the others will go back into hibernation (i think...)

SO, the reason why you have more chance of mu;tiples on a CD2-6 or 3-7 is that the clomid stops the inhibiting of the fsh (double negative there, it allows fsh to continue stimulating all the developing follicles for longer)- so that the follicles are not weeded out so soon. When you take it on cd5-7 the one (90-95% of the time) dominant follicle is already 'chosen' and the clomid helps to develop that one further for ovulation.

That makes it sound like days 2-6 or 3-7 would be superior, however the donw side is that theoreitcally you have more chance of misscarriage as the follicles that are developed earlier may not necesarrily be as high quality as the ones that are 'chosen' naturally. This last claim is theoretical, and has not been validated by statistics.

Thats my summary gals, hope it helps to keep informed about the drugs we are altering out bodies with!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BettieB

Thanks for that info Curley's mum. I will keep that in mind. 

Im taking the clomid days 5-9, my cycles have been 32 days exactly the last two months, so that seems to be a good number.


----------



## babydream87

BettieB said:


> My last cycle I took clomid days 7-11, I started it later than the doc originally wanted but I didnt get in to see her on time. So this month I am taking it cycle day 5-9. Today is CD three so yes curley mumma we are right about the same in our cycles.
> 
> Speaking of. I believe I am going to go pick my prescription up now, so that i can have it for Saturday. I was pretty upset the first day, but I am ready to start trying again.
> 
> how are things with you babydream?

Still waiting for my AF I am late but that's not something out of the ordinary.. my stomach is feeling better and boob cramping has stopped.. I think I missed it ladies!!! Ah well just waiting for my blasted AF to come so I can start the cycle again what a long month it has been !!!! Xoxixo


----------



## curleymumma

babydream87 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> My last cycle I took clomid days 7-11, I started it later than the doc originally wanted but I didnt get in to see her on time. So this month I am taking it cycle day 5-9. Today is CD three so yes curley mumma we are right about the same in our cycles.
> 
> Speaking of. I believe I am going to go pick my prescription up now, so that i can have it for Saturday. I was pretty upset the first day, but I am ready to start trying again.
> 
> how are things with you babydream?
> 
> Still waiting for my AF I am late but that's not something out of the ordinary.. my stomach is feeling better and boob cramping has stopped.. I think I missed it ladies!!! Ah well just waiting for my blasted AF to come so I can start the cycle again what a long month it has been !!!! XoxixoClick to expand...

Sorry to hear that babyfreamsXXXX


----------



## mammag

Just took my first Clomid pill yesterday! So nervous about it, have a pretty good headache today, and my stomach feels funny, but that could just be because work was so busy last night. We shall see :D


----------



## curleymumma

mammag said:


> Just took my first Clomid pill yesterday! So nervous about it, have a pretty good headache today, and my stomach feels funny, but that could just be because work was so busy last night. We shall see :D

good luck! i dont feel anything from clomid untill about 4-5 after last pill, then my abdomen feels tight and swollen, heavy and tender- sex is painfull in any position!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi girls I hope you don't mind my intrusion on your thread? You just seem like a pretty supportive and friendly bunch of girls :)
Im due to start on clomid in may on 100mg cd 3-7. I ovulate on my own but have 1 blocked tube and OH has slightly below average swimmers. I know I'm not starting clomid for a while bug would it be ok if I stalk the thread for a bit? :)


----------



## curleymumma

kitcatbaby said:


> Hi girls I hope you don't mind my intrusion on your thread? You just seem like a pretty supportive and friendly bunch of girls :)
> Im due to start on clomid in may on 100mg cd 3-7. I ovulate on my own but have 1 blocked tube and OH has slightly below average swimmers. I know I'm not starting clomid for a while bug would it be ok if I stalk the thread for a bit? :)

Everyone is welcome here! When do you start your clomid cycle? Im taking my last tablet today for my second cycle- the waiting starts again...


----------



## kitcatbaby

I'm having day 3 bloods this cycle and on to clomid next month so it'll be around may 12th ish... it feels so far away :( I'm very excited to be doing something proactive though. How have you found the drug? Lots of side affects?


----------



## BettieB

How is everyone? Sorry I have been absent. We just moved into our new home so have not had internet! I took my last clomid pill for this cycle today!! No side effects like last time. Trying to take a more relaxed approach this cycle.

Good luck everyone. We have to get our bfp soon. I just know it!


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> How is everyone? Sorry I have been absent. We just moved into our new home so have not had internet! I took my last clomid pill for this cycle today!! No side effects like last time. Trying to take a more relaxed approach this cycle.
> 
> Good luck everyone. We have to get our bfp soon. I just know it!

I think your right BettieB! BFP on the way! I just threw a baby shower for my bestie on the weekend- and just finished cleaning a gorgeous great quality high chair that got 2nd hand- does everything- wouldn't surprise me if it feeds the kid itself! Its looks as if its new- i have it drying in the sun. Its actually nice to do this for someone else- at the moment i'm excited for her and don't feel jealous at all- lets hope it stays that way! I can live vicariously through her!
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## BettieB

curleymumma said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone? Sorry I have been absent. We just moved into our new home so have not had internet! I took my last clomid pill for this cycle today!! No side effects like last time. Trying to take a more relaxed approach this cycle.
> 
> Good luck everyone. We have to get our bfp soon. I just know it!
> 
> I think your right BettieB! BFP on the way! I just threw a baby shower for my bestie on the weekend- and just finished cleaning a gorgeous great quality high chair that got 2nd hand- does everything- wouldn't surprise me if it feeds the kid itself! Its looks as if its new- i have it drying in the sun. Its actually nice to do this for someone else- at the moment i'm excited for her and don't feel jealous at all- lets hope it stays that way! I can live vicariously through her!
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...


Aww that was very sweet!

So how is everyone? Did anyone get their BFP? I just now got my internet back finally!!

AF is due on Saturday and Im pretty sure she is going to show up again. I have been cramping and have sore breast like normal while on clomid :/

I have an appointment on May 1st to up my dose to 100 mg. May 2nd is my 4th wedding anniversary on a positive note though :D


----------



## mammag

No :bfp: for me yet! But only (finally) 4dpo. So just watching and waiting!!!


----------



## curleymumma

Nope, cycle two just ended on cd32 with Af flying in by night- he always sneaks in when im alseep!

Im back to gyne tomorrow to come up with a new fertility plan- probably add some meds to inhibit my elevated prolactin, and up the clomid- also thinking about a trigger shot- i feel like i should have shares in pfizzer...

How are you all? Any BFP's yet?


----------



## ladyf

hey ladies !may l join you?
well, l am on first cycle of clomid cd4-8 , 50mg been ttc for 9 months,thought l would be holding my baby this month but am still in the ttc wagon. anyway, l do ovulate on my own so it's to make the ov stronger. l have uterine fibroids but gynae said they shouldnt be a problem. DH SA is ok. so why are we not pregnant??? l should be 8/9 dpo. is it normally to have a +ve opk on cd 12?had lots of cm on 12 & dtd ,used preseed cd 13&14. I usually ov around cd16 with a 30 day cycle. so does this mean my cycle will be shorter? 
and the hot flashes !!!!omg!!!dont think l can do anything above 50mg of clomid.and any of you have weird dreams and you wake up tired during the time you were taking it?have 21 day bloods monitoring ,l should go today,no ultrasound for me. got prescription for 2 cycles if nothing happens will see gynae again probably for an HSG.
sorry for the questions,just hoping the Bfp comes sooner. am 30 , DH is 32.
hope clomid does the trick for us.


----------



## curleymumma

ladyf said:


> hey ladies !may l join you?
> well, l am on first cycle of clomid cd4-8 , 50mg been ttc for 9 months,thought l would be holding my baby this month but am still in the ttc wagon. anyway, l do ovulate on my own so it's to make the ov stronger. l have uterine fibroids but gynae said they shouldnt be a problem. DH SA is ok. so why are we not pregnant??? l should be 8/9 dpo. is it normally to have a +ve opk on cd 12?had lots of cm on 12 & dtd ,used preseed cd 13&14. I usually ov around cd16 with a 30 day cycle. so does this mean my cycle will be shorter?
> and the hot flashes !!!!omg!!!dont think l can do anything above 50mg of clomid.and any of you have weird dreams and you wake up tired during the time you were taking it?have 21 day bloods monitoring ,l should go today,no ultrasound for me. got prescription for 2 cycles if nothing happens will see gynae again probably for an HSG.
> sorry for the questions,just hoping the Bfp comes sooner. am 30 , DH is 32.
> hope clomid does the trick for us.

i usually have a 30-31 day cycle and since clomid i have been having 32 day cycles- so i dont think it has to mean that it will be shorter- first cycle i did cd5-9, and second cycle cd3-7 and both had O between cd15-17!!

Good luck, i found that the symotoms of comid are not too bad, but they sneak up one you a few days after the last tablet. Leg cramps are the WORST!!!


----------



## BettieB

ladyf said:


> hey ladies !may l join you?
> well, l am on first cycle of clomid cd4-8 , 50mg been ttc for 9 months,thought l would be holding my baby this month but am still in the ttc wagon. anyway, l do ovulate on my own so it's to make the ov stronger. l have uterine fibroids but gynae said they shouldnt be a problem. DH SA is ok. so why are we not pregnant??? l should be 8/9 dpo. is it normally to have a +ve opk on cd 12?had lots of cm on 12 & dtd ,used preseed cd 13&14. I usually ov around cd16 with a 30 day cycle. so does this mean my cycle will be shorter?
> and the hot flashes !!!!omg!!!dont think l can do anything above 50mg of clomid.and any of you have weird dreams and you wake up tired during the time you were taking it?have 21 day bloods monitoring ,l should go today,no ultrasound for me. got prescription for 2 cycles if nothing happens will see gynae again probably for an HSG.
> sorry for the questions,just hoping the Bfp comes sooner. am 30 , DH is 32.
> hope clomid does the trick for us.

9 months ttc is not too bad. It takes the average perfectly healthy couple about 6 months to conceive on average. So don't lose any hope, you're not even considered infertile until 1 year ttc..unless you're older than 35. Sounds like you have a very productive doctor, mine wouldnt do anything at all for me til the 1 year mark. Its been 16 months for me. Hubby and I were TTC 4 years previous to this also :/ egh so I understand how frusterating it can be. I have faith you will get your bfp soon though!

I start 100 mg clomid next week. Part of me is still hopeful that I will be pg this month, but with my pms symptoms I really doubt it :/


----------



## fisher640

Hi Ladies, can I join you as well? We're in our first month with clomid and unexplained infertility. We've been at this for several years (I'm not going to add up cycles or months cause it's just depressing) We also tried one unmedicated IUI in December as I ovulate on my own but it was unsuccessful.

I'm stuck in the 2ww positively OBSESSING. This was our second IUI as well and I'm currently 6dpiui. I guess we have the best odds for us ever this month with 2 follicles and tons of swimmers stuck RIGHT THERE, but I just don't feel hopeful :-/ (which of course hasn't stopped me from symptom spotting OR obsessing)


----------



## curleymumma

fisher640 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you as well? We're in our first month with clomid and unexplained infertility. We've been at this for several years (I'm not going to add up cycles or months cause it's just depressing) We also tried one unmedicated IUI in December as I ovulate on my own but it was unsuccessful.
> 
> I'm stuck in the 2ww positively OBSESSING. This was our second IUI as well and I'm currently 6dpiui. I guess we have the best odds for us ever this month with 2 follicles and tons of swimmers stuck RIGHT THERE, but I just don't feel hopeful :-/ (which of course hasn't stopped me from symptom spotting OR obsessing)

its a long journey- but when we get thre it will be worth it! chin up- we are here for you!


----------



## ladyf

Curleymumma- hope our BFPs are coming soon. did you get your doc to up your dose? hope you can get the other stuff sorted out as well. l hope the clomid doesn't change my cycles too. didnt get any leg cramps, just the hot flashes and dreams (don't know if they are clomid related) but when l goggled it,it seems like other ladies have them to.

BettieB - maybe l should have given a more detailed journey, we actively started ttc 9 months ago using opk,preseed,elevating hips,softcups.wasnt preventing since jan 2011.since l have uterine fibroids,my dr is a bit helpful cause l told him l was worried but you have to push to get what you want.hope the clomid helps you,if you dont get your bfp this month. fxd for you.l will probably find out next weekend if Af is coming or it has happened.

fisher - Fxd for you.with good follies and all the shooters going after, this might be your month.GL!!!

got my bloods done today, will probably get the results on Monday. have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## BettieB

ladyf said:


> Curleymumma- hope our BFPs are coming soon. did you get your doc to up your dose? hope you can get the other stuff sorted out as well. l hope the clomid doesn't change my cycles too. didnt get any leg cramps, just the hot flashes and dreams (don't know if they are clomid related) but when l goggled it,it seems like other ladies have them to.
> 
> BettieB - maybe l should have given a more detailed journey, we actively started ttc 9 months ago using opk,preseed,elevating hips,softcups.wasnt preventing since jan 2011.since l have uterine fibroids,my dr is a bit helpful cause l told him l was worried but you have to push to get what you want.hope the clomid helps you,if you dont get your bfp this month. fxd for you.l will probably find out next weekend if Af is coming or it has happened.
> 
> fisher - Fxd for you.with good follies and all the shooters going after, this might be your month.GL!!!
> 
> got my bloods done today, will probably get the results on Monday. have a great weekend ladies.

Yes that would make it different haha
Af is due for me tomorrow! I havent been late on AF in 5 months and the clomid has only seemed to further regulate my periods. Im anxious to see if I get AF tomorrow. Im sure we've all been there. Part of me feels like nah im just going to get AF as normal and the other part of me is like well maybe I am pregnant..haha I hate it! Ive done a decent job of not obsessing over it this month though!

GL2u! I hope you get the results you want! :)


----------



## mammag

curleymumma said:


> ladyf said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies !may l join you?
> well, l am on first cycle of clomid cd4-8 , 50mg been ttc for 9 months,thought l would be holding my baby this month but am still in the ttc wagon. anyway, l do ovulate on my own so it's to make the ov stronger. l have uterine fibroids but gynae said they shouldnt be a problem. DH SA is ok. so why are we not pregnant??? l should be 8/9 dpo. is it normally to have a +ve opk on cd 12?had lots of cm on 12 & dtd ,used preseed cd 13&14. I usually ov around cd16 with a 30 day cycle. so does this mean my cycle will be shorter?
> and the hot flashes !!!!omg!!!dont think l can do anything above 50mg of clomid.and any of you have weird dreams and you wake up tired during the time you were taking it?have 21 day bloods monitoring ,l should go today,no ultrasound for me. got prescription for 2 cycles if nothing happens will see gynae again probably for an HSG.
> sorry for the questions,just hoping the Bfp comes sooner. am 30 , DH is 32.
> hope clomid does the trick for us.
> 
> i usually have a 30-31 day cycle and since clomid i have been having 32 day cycles- so i dont think it has to mean that it will be shorter- first cycle i did cd5-9, and second cycle cd3-7 and both had O between cd15-17!!
> 
> Good luck, i found that the symotoms of comid are not too bad, but they sneak up one you a few days after the last tablet. Leg cramps are the WORST!!!Click to expand...

I didn't realize the leg cramps were the Clomid!!! I've never had them before, and they hurt like a MOTHER!!!


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> ladyf said:
> 
> 
> Curleymumma- hope our BFPs are coming soon. did you get your doc to up your dose? hope you can get the other stuff sorted out as well. l hope the clomid doesn't change my cycles too. didnt get any leg cramps, just the hot flashes and dreams (don't know if they are clomid related) but when l goggled it,it seems like other ladies have them to.
> 
> BettieB - maybe l should have given a more detailed journey, we actively started ttc 9 months ago using opk,preseed,elevating hips,softcups.wasnt preventing since jan 2011.since l have uterine fibroids,my dr is a bit helpful cause l told him l was worried but you have to push to get what you want.hope the clomid helps you,if you dont get your bfp this month. fxd for you.l will probably find out next weekend if Af is coming or it has happened.
> 
> fisher - Fxd for you.with good follies and all the shooters going after, this might be your month.GL!!!
> 
> got my bloods done today, will probably get the results on Monday. have a great weekend ladies.
> 
> Yes that would make it different haha
> Af is due for me tomorrow! I havent been late on AF in 5 months and the clomid has only seemed to further regulate my periods. Im anxious to see if I get AF tomorrow. Im sure we've all been there. Part of me feels like nah im just going to get AF as normal and the other part of me is like well maybe I am pregnant..haha I hate it! Ive done a decent job of not obsessing over it this month though!
> 
> GL2u! I hope you get the results you want! :)Click to expand...

Good luck bettie B- i hope you get the two pink lines we all search for!


----------



## curleymumma

mammag said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyf said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies !may l join you?
> well, l am on first cycle of clomid cd4-8 , 50mg been ttc for 9 months,thought l would be holding my baby this month but am still in the ttc wagon. anyway, l do ovulate on my own so it's to make the ov stronger. l have uterine fibroids but gynae said they shouldnt be a problem. DH SA is ok. so why are we not pregnant??? l should be 8/9 dpo. is it normally to have a +ve opk on cd 12?had lots of cm on 12 & dtd ,used preseed cd 13&14. I usually ov around cd16 with a 30 day cycle. so does this mean my cycle will be shorter?
> and the hot flashes !!!!omg!!!dont think l can do anything above 50mg of clomid.and any of you have weird dreams and you wake up tired during the time you were taking it?have 21 day bloods monitoring ,l should go today,no ultrasound for me. got prescription for 2 cycles if nothing happens will see gynae again probably for an HSG.
> sorry for the questions,just hoping the Bfp comes sooner. am 30 , DH is 32.
> hope clomid does the trick for us.
> 
> i usually have a 30-31 day cycle and since clomid i have been having 32 day cycles- so i dont think it has to mean that it will be shorter- first cycle i did cd5-9, and second cycle cd3-7 and both had O between cd15-17!!
> 
> Good luck, i found that the symotoms of comid are not too bad, but they sneak up one you a few days after the last tablet. Leg cramps are the WORST!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize the leg cramps were the Clomid!!! I've never had them before, and they hurt like a MOTHER!!!Click to expand...

It took me till the second cycle to figure out it was the clomid- when it happened exaclty the same time the next month i put it together, and some internet research seems to suggest its a common response- why??? I have no idea, bt i will drink more water this time, and take a few extra magnesium- im upping my clomid to 100 mg- so i hope that doesnt double the side effects!!!


----------



## curleymumma

Hey ladies,

Dr decided that i should simply up the dose of clomid to 100mg- and no other intervention this month....bit downed...but i suppose he has faith that we can do it with minimal intervention....Finers X- start 100mg clomid tonight!!


----------



## curleymumma

ladyf said:


> Curleymumma- hope our BFPs are coming soon. did you get your doc to up your dose? hope you can get the other stuff sorted out as well. l hope the clomid doesn't change my cycles too. didnt get any leg cramps, just the hot flashes and dreams (don't know if they are clomid related) but when l goggled it,it seems like other ladies have them to.
> 
> BettieB - maybe l should have given a more detailed journey, we actively started ttc 9 months ago using opk,preseed,elevating hips,softcups.wasnt preventing since jan 2011.since l have uterine fibroids,my dr is a bit helpful cause l told him l was worried but you have to push to get what you want.hope the clomid helps you,if you dont get your bfp this month. fxd for you.l will probably find out next weekend if Af is coming or it has happened.
> 
> fisher - Fxd for you.with good follies and all the shooters going after, this might be your month.GL!!!
> 
> got my bloods done today, will probably get the results on Monday. have a great weekend ladies.

Yep- the dreams are clomid for sure!


----------



## ladyf

curleymumma said:


> ladyf said:
> 
> 
> Curleymumma- hope our BFPs are coming soon. did you get your doc to up your dose? hope you can get the other stuff sorted out as well. l hope the clomid doesn't change my cycles too. didnt get any leg cramps, just the hot flashes and dreams (don't know if they are clomid related) but when l goggled it,it seems like other ladies have them to.
> 
> BettieB - maybe l should have given a more detailed journey, we actively started ttc 9 months ago using opk,preseed,elevating hips,softcups.wasnt preventing since jan 2011.since l have uterine fibroids,my dr is a bit helpful cause l told him l was worried but you have to push to get what you want.hope the clomid helps you,if you dont get your bfp this month. fxd for you.l will probably find out next weekend if Af is coming or it has happened.
> 
> fisher - Fxd for you.with good follies and all the shooters going after, this might be your month.GL!!!
> 
> got my bloods done today, will probably get the results on Monday. have a great weekend ladies.
> 
> Yep- the dreams are clomid for sure!Click to expand...

it's a relief to know l am not making up the symptoms. what cd are you taking them? GL for the this cycle.


----------



## ladyf

BettieB said:


> ladyf said:
> 
> 
> Curleymumma- hope our BFPs are coming soon. did you get your doc to up your dose? hope you can get the other stuff sorted out as well. l hope the clomid doesn't change my cycles too. didnt get any leg cramps, just the hot flashes and dreams (don't know if they are clomid related) but when l goggled it,it seems like other ladies have them to.
> 
> BettieB - maybe l should have given a more detailed journey, we actively started ttc 9 months ago using opk,preseed,elevating hips,softcups.wasnt preventing since jan 2011.since l have uterine fibroids,my dr is a bit helpful cause l told him l was worried but you have to push to get what you want.hope the clomid helps you,if you dont get your bfp this month. fxd for you.l will probably find out next weekend if Af is coming or it has happened.
> 
> fisher - Fxd for you.with good follies and all the shooters going after, this might be your month.GL!!!
> 
> got my bloods done today, will probably get the results on Monday. have a great weekend ladies.
> 
> Yes that would make it different haha
> Af is due for me tomorrow! I havent been late on AF in 5 months and the clomid has only seemed to further regulate my periods. Im anxious to see if I get AF tomorrow. Im sure we've all been there. Part of me feels like nah im just going to get AF as normal and the other part of me is like well maybe I am pregnant..haha I hate it! Ive done a decent job of not obsessing over it this month though!
> 
> GL2u! I hope you get the results you want! :)Click to expand...

are you not testing ??? hope l can avoid testing until a day after Af is due.Af stay away from Bettie!!!fxd!


----------



## curleymumma

ladyf said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyf said:
> 
> 
> Curleymumma- hope our BFPs are coming soon. did you get your doc to up your dose? hope you can get the other stuff sorted out as well. l hope the clomid doesn't change my cycles too. didnt get any leg cramps, just the hot flashes and dreams (don't know if they are clomid related) but when l goggled it,it seems like other ladies have them to.
> 
> BettieB - maybe l should have given a more detailed journey, we actively started ttc 9 months ago using opk,preseed,elevating hips,softcups.wasnt preventing since jan 2011.since l have uterine fibroids,my dr is a bit helpful cause l told him l was worried but you have to push to get what you want.hope the clomid helps you,if you dont get your bfp this month. fxd for you.l will probably find out next weekend if Af is coming or it has happened.
> 
> fisher - Fxd for you.with good follies and all the shooters going after, this might be your month.GL!!!
> 
> got my bloods done today, will probably get the results on Monday. have a great weekend ladies.
> 
> Yep- the dreams are clomid for sure!Click to expand...
> 
> it's a relief to know l am not making up the symptoms. what cd are you taking them? GL for the this cycle.Click to expand...

In taking cd 3-7 @ 100mg, last time was 5-9 @ 50mg. the theory is that you have a better chance of catching more follicles the earlier you start- as around day three FSH decreases to allow hte dominant follicle only to continue to grow- so if you geet in before that, you could catch more than one, however, the dominant one i s'selected' as it is the best candidate, so theoretically starting earlier you may not catch the best quality eggs...But, all that being said my Gyne diddnt seem to think it made mush of a differnce, its more what works for each woman.


----------



## BettieB

Ladiess!! No AF today! haha which I am just a hair excited about :D

I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday so I am resisting testing until then. But I KNOW I ovulated on CD 18 and today is CD 33 so it's 15dpo. That is the longest luteal phase ive had for quite some time. I was put on clomid because of short luteal phase of only 10 days. 

I havent had later than a 32 day cycle in 5 months. Very interesting! Wish me luck ladies haha. I thought for sure AF would be here today


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> Ladiess!! No AF today! haha which I am just a hair excited about :D
> 
> I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday so I am resisting testing until then. But I KNOW I ovulated on CD 18 and today is CD 33 so it's 15dpo. That is the longest luteal phase ive had for quite some time. I was put on clomid because of short luteal phase of only 10 days.
> 
> I havent had later than a 32 day cycle in 5 months. Very interesting! Wish me luck ladies haha. I thought for sure AF would be here today

AWSOME!!! I hop its your month!!


----------



## ladyf

BettieB said:


> Ladiess!! No AF today! haha which I am just a hair excited about :D
> 
> I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday so I am resisting testing until then. But I KNOW I ovulated on CD 18 and today is CD 33 so it's 15dpo. That is the longest luteal phase ive had for quite some time. I was put on clomid because of short luteal phase of only 10 days.
> 
> I havent had later than a 32 day cycle in 5 months. Very interesting! Wish me luck ladies haha. I thought for sure AF would be here today

Fxd for you!!!GL!!!!!


----------



## ladyf

curleymumma hope the new days work for you.GL!took mine 4-8, hope it helped.

Afm- had really bad abdo pain, sharp pain both sides before bed and twice during the night. hope l didn't develop any cysts.might ask for an ultrasound, hope it's nothing. fibroids & cysts, not a good combination.:nope:


----------



## fisher640

So this is my first cycle with clomid and didn't really know what to expect, but I ovulated CD 15 or 16, and now I'm 10dpiui and I've had spotting and cramping the last three days... (I did test and it was a BFN obviously:growlmad:)... but here's the thing, the way things are picking up in the cramping and spotting department it seems like AF might arrive tomorrow, at 11/12dpo? Doesn't that seem strange? If I had two follicles and I usually have 1? I was not expecting AF to arrive early? I would expect to have like supercharged hormones or something? I was under the impression one of the things they tried to correct LP defect with was clomid, (not that they've said I have that, just an example) because they thought a stronger ovulation would help that? So doesn't it seem strange she would arrive early? How has clomid effected your cycles?

Either way: LAME! :witch: SUCKS! 

:growlmad::af:


----------



## curleymumma

fisher640 said:


> So this is my first cycle with clomid and didn't really know what to expect, but I ovulated CD 15 or 16, and now I'm 10dpiui and I've had spotting and cramping the last three days... (I did test and it was a BFN obviously:growlmad:)... but here's the thing, the way things are picking up in the cramping and spotting department it seems like AF might arrive tomorrow, at 11/12dpo? Doesn't that seem strange? If I had two follicles and I usually have 1? I was not expecting AF to arrive early? I would expect to have like supercharged hormones or something? I was under the impression one of the things they tried to correct LP defect with was clomid, (not that they've said I have that, just an example) because they thought a stronger ovulation would help that? So doesn't it seem strange she would arrive early? How has clomid effected your cycles?
> 
> Either way: LAME! :witch: SUCKS!
> 
> :growlmad::af:

Just wait it out babe and try not to stress- many women say that they feel liek AF is on the way just before a BFP- you just have to do the time....:dohh:


----------



## fisher640

Annnnnnnnnd I'm out :witch:


----------



## curleymumma

fisher640 said:


> Annnnnnnnnd I'm out :witch:

Sorry babe XXX


----------



## angelzye

So I was triggered Ovidrel (250 mcg) on 17th Apriland now its been 13 days since the shot. I had IUI on 19th April i.e. 11 dpo.

I tested yesterday and today. Can i get real positive 13 dpt and 11 dpo???
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fisher640

angelzye said:


> So I was triggered Ovidrel (250 mcg) on 17th Apriland now its been 13 days since the shot. I had IUI on 19th April i.e. 11 dpo.
> 
> I tested yesterday and today. Can i get real positive 13 dpt and 11 dpo???

Appears you can! Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## BettieB

angelzye said:


> So I was triggered Ovidrel (250 mcg) on 17th Apriland now its been 13 days since the shot. I had IUI on 19th April i.e. 11 dpo.
> 
> I tested yesterday and today. Can i get real positive 13 dpt and 11 dpo???

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: Congrats!!


And of course the witch arrived for me on Sunday :/ 
I had a doctors appointment today with hubby. Doc said that hubby's sperm count looked EXCELLENT, and he has upped my dose of clomid to 100 mg cd 5-9! He seems pretty hopeful about our chances. Since I have been monitoring my cycle more, I feel pretty confident about when I ovulate. Remaining hopeful!

Oh yes and he wants me to go in for a 21 day progesterone on the 18th! This is to be sure I am ovulating correct?


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> angelzye said:
> 
> 
> So I was triggered Ovidrel (250 mcg) on 17th Apriland now its been 13 days since the shot. I had IUI on 19th April i.e. 11 dpo.
> 
> I tested yesterday and today. Can i get real positive 13 dpt and 11 dpo???
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: Congrats!!
> 
> 
> And of course the witch arrived for me on Sunday :/
> I had a doctors appointment today with hubby. Doc said that hubby's sperm count looked EXCELLENT, and he has upped my dose of clomid to 100 mg cd 5-9! He seems pretty hopeful about our chances. Since I have been monitoring my cycle more, I feel pretty confident about when I ovulate. Remaining hopeful!
> 
> Oh yes and he wants me to go in for a 21 day progesterone on the 18th! This is to be sure I am ovulating correct?Click to expand...

Thats correct beatie- after ovulation the 'shell' of the egg (corpus leutum) brekas down and releases (or stimulates production of) progesterone- apparently this will peak at 7dpo, so on a stock standard 28 day cycle thats cd21. My doc doesnt care that i have a 32 day cycle he still tests on day 21, as they look at a wide range of numbers- you dont have to catch it at its peak. Good luck!


----------



## BettieB

curleymumma said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelzye said:
> 
> 
> So I was triggered Ovidrel (250 mcg) on 17th Apriland now its been 13 days since the shot. I had IUI on 19th April i.e. 11 dpo.
> 
> I tested yesterday and today. Can i get real positive 13 dpt and 11 dpo???
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: Congrats!!
> 
> 
> And of course the witch arrived for me on Sunday :/
> I had a doctors appointment today with hubby. Doc said that hubby's sperm count looked EXCELLENT, and he has upped my dose of clomid to 100 mg cd 5-9! He seems pretty hopeful about our chances. Since I have been monitoring my cycle more, I feel pretty confident about when I ovulate. Remaining hopeful!
> 
> Oh yes and he wants me to go in for a 21 day progesterone on the 18th! This is to be sure I am ovulating correct?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct beatie- after ovulation the 'shell' of the egg (corpus leutum) brekas down and releases (or stimulates production of) progesterone- apparently this will peak at 7dpo, so on a stock standard 28 day cycle thats cd21. My doc doesnt care that i have a 32 day cycle he still tests on day 21, as they look at a wide range of numbers- you dont have to catch it at its peak. Good luck!Click to expand...

TY curley mamma.

I had a progesterone blood test done before I was started on the clomid, but it was done later in my cycle on day 24. The doc said that it was a 15. That is good right? it was a 15 unmedicated. What should I expect with a medicated cycle?


----------



## fisher640

It seems like every lab is a little different in the scale they use. I think my clinic said they call anything over 15 that you ovulated but I've heard some girls on here say they've been told lower. Theoretically clomid is supposed to make you ovulate 'more' or 'better' so you would expect yours to be higher than 15. When they did my CD 21 they had me come back exactly 7 days after my OPK was positive to be sure I ovulated when the OPK home test said I did. My number unmedicated was 65, they didn't recheck it medicated. It seems to just mean that you DID ovulate and that your progesterone is high enough to sustain a pregnancy it was hard to not read too much into a high number tho :shy:


----------



## curleymumma

fisher640 said:


> It seems like every lab is a little different in the scale they use. I think my clinic said they call anything over 15 that you ovulated but I've heard some girls on here say they've been told lower. Theoretically clomid is supposed to make you ovulate 'more' or 'better' so you would expect yours to be higher than 15. When they did my CD 21 they had me come back exactly 7 days after my OPK was positive to be sure I ovulated when the OPK home test said I did. My number unmedicated was 65, they didn't recheck it medicated. It seems to just mean that you DID ovulate and that your progesterone is high enough to sustain a pregnancy it was hard to not read too much into a high number tho :shy:

There are two main measurements of progesterone, one of them requires levels over about 5 or 6, the other over 15-20...im pretty sure...???


----------



## BettieB

fisher640 said:


> It seems like every lab is a little different in the scale they use. I think my clinic said they call anything over 1155 that you ovulated but I've heard some girls on here say they've been told lower. Theoretically clomid is supposed to make you ovulate 'more' or 'better' so you would expect yours to be higher than 15. When they did my CD 21 they had me come back exactly 7 days after my OPK was positive to be sure I ovulated when the OPK home test said I did. My number unmedicated was 65, they didn't recheck it medicated. It seems to just mean that you DID ovulate and that your progesterone is high enough to sustain a pregnancy it was hard to not read too much into a high number tho :shy:

15 is the number i had unmedicated. the doc is having me come in on cd 21 but i dont ovulate until cycle day 18.. shouldnt it always b 7 days after o??


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> It seems like every lab is a little different in the scale they use. I think my clinic said they call anything over 1155 that you ovulated but I've heard some girls on here say they've been told lower. Theoretically clomid is supposed to make you ovulate 'more' or 'better' so you would expect yours to be higher than 15. When they did my CD 21 they had me come back exactly 7 days after my OPK was positive to be sure I ovulated when the OPK home test said I did. My number unmedicated was 65, they didn't recheck it medicated. It seems to just mean that you DID ovulate and that your progesterone is high enough to sustain a pregnancy it was hard to not read too much into a high number tho :shy:
> 
> 15 is the number i had unmedicated. the doc is having me come in on cd 21 but i dont ovulate until cycle day 18.. shouldnt it always b 7 days after o??Click to expand...

i think your right, but i think some gynes dont pay that much attention!


----------



## BettieB

curleymumma said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> It seems like every lab is a little different in the scale they use. I think my clinic said they call anything over 1155 that you ovulated but I've heard some girls on here say they've been told lower. Theoretically clomid is supposed to make you ovulate 'more' or 'better' so you would expect yours to be higher than 15. When they did my CD 21 they had me come back exactly 7 days after my OPK was positive to be sure I ovulated when the OPK home test said I did. My number unmedicated was 65, they didn't recheck it medicated. It seems to just mean that you DID ovulate and that your progesterone is high enough to sustain a pregnancy it was hard to not read too much into a high number tho :shy:
> 
> 15 is the number i had unmedicated. the doc is having me come in on cd 21 but i dont ovulate until cycle day 18.. shouldnt it always b 7 days after o??Click to expand...
> 
> i think your right, but i think some gynes dont pay that much attention!Click to expand...

I think I will mention that whenever i go in to get the blood test done!


----------



## BettieB

Just checking in with you ladies. I am on CD 10.

This cycle on 100 mg has been horrid :( I had spotting on CD 8. And the last 2 days Ive had major cramping and awful mood changes. Doubling the dose really affected me. I can hardly do anything without cryin!

I sure hope you ladies are faring better this month than I am! Please keep me updated with how you all are doing.


----------



## mammag

I'm getting ready to start 100mg for the first time today! And I'm terrified!!! :D I really hope this works for me. 50mg sucked, so I can't imagine what 100mg will be like.


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> Just checking in with you ladies. I am on CD 10.
> 
> This cycle on 100 mg has been horrid :( I had spotting on CD 8. And the last 2 days Ive had major cramping and awful mood changes. Doubling the dose really affected me. I can hardly do anything without cryin!
> 
> I sure hope you ladies are faring better this month than I am! Please keep me updated with how you all are doing.

Hi bettie- i doubled to 100mg this cycle too, im on cd14 now- i diddnt get spotting, but mood was MERDEROUS! And i'm only exaggerating a little!

I was swingin between rage and depression for about a week, and then evened out a bit- but it felt like a long long week!

Good luck XXX


----------



## BettieB

curleymumma said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in with you ladies. I am on CD 10.
> 
> This cycle on 100 mg has been horrid :( I had spotting on CD 8. And the last 2 days Ive had major cramping and awful mood changes. Doubling the dose really affected me. I can hardly do anything without cryin!
> 
> I sure hope you ladies are faring better this month than I am! Please keep me updated with how you all are doing.
> 
> Hi bettie- i doubled to 100mg this cycle too, im on cd14 now- i diddnt get spotting, but mood was MERDEROUS! And i'm only exaggerating a little!
> 
> I was swingin between rage and depression for about a week, and then evened out a bit- but it felt like a long long week!
> 
> Good luck XXXClick to expand...

That is exactly what happened to me! :O 

Hubby and I got in an arguement over laundry LOL when he walked out the door into the garage i threw the broom stick against the walla and it put a big dent in the wall :wacko: Then I proceeded to cry for the next 2 hours afterwards like a kid. Sheesh LOL I hope this is a one time thing


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in with you ladies. I am on CD 10.
> 
> This cycle on 100 mg has been horrid :( I had spotting on CD 8. And the last 2 days Ive had major cramping and awful mood changes. Doubling the dose really affected me. I can hardly do anything without cryin!
> 
> I sure hope you ladies are faring better this month than I am! Please keep me updated with how you all are doing.
> 
> Hi bettie- i doubled to 100mg this cycle too, im on cd14 now- i diddnt get spotting, but mood was MERDEROUS! And i'm only exaggerating a little!
> 
> I was swingin between rage and depression for about a week, and then evened out a bit- but it felt like a long long week!
> 
> Good luck XXXClick to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what happened to me! :O
> 
> Hubby and I got in an arguement over laundry LOL when he walked out the door into the garage i threw the broom stick against the walla and it put a big dent in the wall :wacko: Then I proceeded to cry for the next 2 hours afterwards like a kid. Sheesh LOL I hope this is a one time thingClick to expand...

i used to suffer from bad PMT- it was sort of like an extreme dose of that- and becasue i have experienec dealing with that- i just had to say to myself- dont listen to your feelings this week, dont dwell on anything, dont act on anything, and dont talk about anything seriouse with OH!!!

I even warned him- dont let em start a D+M cos im emotional and not logical at the meomtn!!!!


----------



## BettieB

curleymumma said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in with you ladies. I am on CD 10.
> 
> This cycle on 100 mg has been horrid :( I had spotting on CD 8. And the last 2 days Ive had major cramping and awful mood changes. Doubling the dose really affected me. I can hardly do anything without cryin!
> 
> I sure hope you ladies are faring better this month than I am! Please keep me updated with how you all are doing.
> 
> Hi bettie- i doubled to 100mg this cycle too, im on cd14 now- i diddnt get spotting, but mood was MERDEROUS! And i'm only exaggerating a little!
> 
> I was swingin between rage and depression for about a week, and then evened out a bit- but it felt like a long long week!
> 
> Good luck XXXClick to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what happened to me! :O
> 
> Hubby and I got in an arguement over laundry LOL when he walked out the door into the garage i threw the broom stick against the walla and it put a big dent in the wall :wacko: Then I proceeded to cry for the next 2 hours afterwards like a kid. Sheesh LOL I hope this is a one time thingClick to expand...
> 
> i used to suffer from bad PMT- it was sort of like an extreme dose of that- and becasue i have experienec dealing with that- i just had to say to myself- dont listen to your feelings this week, dont dwell on anything, dont act on anything, and dont talk about anything seriouse with OH!!!
> 
> I even warned him- dont let em start a D+M cos im emotional and not logical at the meomtn!!!!Click to expand...

I honestly think I may have something like PMT. Even without the clomid, the week before my period comes I can be pretty vicious and mean, and the clomid just aggervates. When I take birth control IM a complete angel LOL 

Hopefully this is our last month of the clomid! One of us ladies needs to get a BFP soon!!


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in with you ladies. I am on CD 10.
> 
> This cycle on 100 mg has been horrid :( I had spotting on CD 8. And the last 2 days Ive had major cramping and awful mood changes. Doubling the dose really affected me. I can hardly do anything without cryin!
> 
> I sure hope you ladies are faring better this month than I am! Please keep me updated with how you all are doing.
> 
> Hi bettie- i doubled to 100mg this cycle too, im on cd14 now- i diddnt get spotting, but mood was MERDEROUS! And i'm only exaggerating a little!
> 
> I was swingin between rage and depression for about a week, and then evened out a bit- but it felt like a long long week!
> 
> Good luck XXXClick to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what happened to me! :O
> 
> Hubby and I got in an arguement over laundry LOL when he walked out the door into the garage i threw the broom stick against the walla and it put a big dent in the wall :wacko: Then I proceeded to cry for the next 2 hours afterwards like a kid. Sheesh LOL I hope this is a one time thingClick to expand...
> 
> i used to suffer from bad PMT- it was sort of like an extreme dose of that- and becasue i have experienec dealing with that- i just had to say to myself- dont listen to your feelings this week, dont dwell on anything, dont act on anything, and dont talk about anything seriouse with OH!!!
> 
> I even warned him- dont let em start a D+M cos im emotional and not logical at the meomtn!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly think I may have something like PMT. Even without the clomid, the week before my period comes I can be pretty vicious and mean, and the clomid just aggervates. When I take birth control IM a complete angel LOL
> 
> Hopefully this is our last month of the clomid! One of us ladies needs to get a BFP soon!!Click to expand...

Here here!!


----------



## BettieB

Hey ladies. i have developed a new side effect that is concerning me. I have got the yellowing of finger nails and eyes. Should I call the doc? other than that i actually feel fine.


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> Hey ladies. i have developed a new side effect that is concerning me. I have got the yellowing of finger nails and eyes. Should I call the doc? other than that i actually feel fine.

drink more water- check your not taking to much vit c and go see dr!


----------



## BettieB

curleymumma said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. i have developed a new side effect that is concerning me. I have got the yellowing of finger nails and eyes. Should I call the doc? other than that i actually feel fine.
> 
> drink more water- check your not taking to much vit c and go see dr!Click to expand...


Hehe, he said it was from wearing nail polish. :doh: I feel silly haha!

But on a side note, today I had fertile cervical mucus and im so excited. I know that sounds strange, but I NEVER get fertile CM! I had a ton of it today! I have a good feeling about this month!! :thumbup:


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. i have developed a new side effect that is concerning me. I have got the yellowing of finger nails and eyes. Should I call the doc? other than that i actually feel fine.
> 
> drink more water- check your not taking to much vit c and go see dr!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe, he said it was from wearing nail polish. :doh: I feel silly haha!
> 
> But on a side note, today I had fertile cervical mucus and im so excited. I know that sounds strange, but I NEVER get fertile CM! I had a ton of it today! I have a good feeling about this month!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yay! COngrats babe! Hope this is your month!


----------



## BettieB

Any News, questions, concerns ladies??


----------



## curleymumma

trying not to symptom spot, it makes the days so long!!! But.... i have had many many twinges today, tired and headachy, but the tired and headachy who knows?


----------



## fisher640

I do! Have a question that is -- is it possible does anyone know to tell the difference on ur follicles between pre and post ovulation? 

Here's the situation, I had lots of belly pain Monday CD14 and still no positive on the OPK. I ended up calling the clinic because of the pain and they said it was prob just follicles growing so to test the next day and if it was still negative they would see me for US and bloodwork. (this was not supposed to be a monitored cycle) so it was still negative and she said to wait one more day as last month I Od CD16. Well yesterday it was STILL negative so they brought me in and I was pretty convinced I missed the OPK and I had already ovulated. -- I should also mention my temp has been up since Sunday--

So I was wrapping my head around this cycle being a bust while I was waiting for them to call with the results. My LH was 13, I cant remember what the estradiol was. She said I had 3 follies 2 on the left at 21 & 23 and one on the R at 18. She said I was probably ovulating today (yesterday now) -- but I was a little worried they were just telling me that so I'd do the IUI regardless and they would get $ even though I had already ovulated? Maybe I'm being silly... I cant figure out why my temp would be up since Sunday or why my belly hurt so bad Monday but has gotten better each day?

-- although last night before bed I was having enough ovary-like-hip-pain on the right that I took Tylenol... So maybe I hadn't ovulated yet ?

Well I'm a sucker who wants a family so were doing the IUI this morning despite my questions... It's just a shame things aren't such a mystery in there, and that it's so expensive that it makes us suspicious that they might give us false hope just to get $.


----------



## curleymumma

fisher640 said:


> I do! Have a question that is -- is it possible does anyone know to tell the difference on ur follicles between pre and post ovulation?
> 
> Here's the situation, I had lots of belly pain Monday CD14 and still no positive on the OPK. I ended up calling the clinic because of the pain and they said it was prob just follicles growing so to test the next day and if it was still negative they would see me for US and bloodwork. (this was not supposed to be a monitored cycle) so it was still negative and she said to wait one more day as last month I Od CD16. Well yesterday it was STILL negative so they brought me in and I was pretty convinced I missed the OPK and I had already ovulated. -- I should also mention my temp has been up since Sunday--
> 
> So I was wrapping my head around this cycle being a bust while I was waiting for them to call with the results. My LH was 13, I cant remember what the estradiol was. She said I had 3 follies 2 on the left at 21 & 23 and one on the R at 18. She said I was probably ovulating today (yesterday now) -- but I was a little worried they were just telling me that so I'd do the IUI regardless and they would get $ even though I had already ovulated? Maybe I'm being silly... I cant figure out why my temp would be up since Sunday or why my belly hurt so bad Monday but has gotten better each day?
> 
> -- although last night before bed I was having enough ovary-like-hip-pain on the right that I took Tylenol... So maybe I hadn't ovulated yet ?
> 
> Well I'm a sucker who wants a family so were doing the IUI this morning despite my questions... It's just a shame things aren't such a mystery in there, and that it's so expensive that it makes us suspicious that they might give us false hope just to get $.

I would suggest keep your eyes open for people after the $$, but also keep y our heart open, plenty of people realy want to ehlp, and they dont make money if no-one gets pg, as people would stop going! Find a clinic your comfortable with and trust your intuition XXX


----------



## curleymumma

well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.

I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side 

Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,

XXX


----------



## BettieB

curleymumma said:


> well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.
> 
> I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side
> 
> Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,
> 
> XXX

Hey curleymama- so I take it after this cycle you are giving up on TTC? For just a little while or permanently? I hope you are feeling OK, Im sorry you are having a tough time, I know how difficult TTC can be :hugs:

You have been such a big help to all of us ladies and know quite alot about TTC, you will be missed if you go!


----------



## fisher640

Hope you're all doing okay

I'm 9dpiui and had cramping start yesterday and spotting today WTF!!!! This happened last cycle too. I thought clomid should expand your LP not cut it way off? Last month when I mentioned this to the nurse she said not to worry about it. Well now I'm worried. I had a major crying melt down last night. DH was excellent and were trying again next month but who knows after that...


----------



## BettieB

How did things turn out for you Fisher?

I am currently 17dpo and no sign of AF. Test a couple days ago was negative. I am waiting til the end of the week and then making an appointment with my doc. GL ladies


----------



## fisher640

AF arrived Monday full force. :-/ so were doing clomid and IUI 1 more time before we meet to reevaluate. I asked them specifically about the short literal phase since the clomid and was told again that 10 days is fine and they don't intervene until its 7. So :shrug:


----------



## BettieB

fisher640 said:


> AF arrived Monday full force. :-/ so were doing clomid and IUI 1 more time before we meet to reevaluate. I asked them specifically about the short literal phase since the clomid and was told again that 10 days is fine and they don't intervene until its 7. So :shrug:

My doctor told me that 10 days is too short. MY luteal phase was 10 days before clomid, and that is why the doc put me on clomid..it was 10 days it is now 14-15 That is strange that they would tell you 7? That seems way way to short to me...

AF showed up this evening for me also. I was so upset. She just snuck up on me, with no cramping or anything, enough to get me excited. My heart is kinda crush. 3rd round of clomid is a failure...ugh :'(


----------



## fisher640

BettieB said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived Monday full force. :-/ so were doing clomid and IUI 1 more time before we meet to reevaluate. I asked them specifically about the short literal phase since the clomid and was told again that 10 days is fine and they don't intervene until its 7. So :shrug:
> 
> My doctor told me that 10 days is too short. MY luteal phase was 10 days before clomid, and that is why the doc put me on clomid..it was 10 days it is now 14-15 That is strange that they would tell you 7? That seems way way to short to me...
> 
> AF showed up this evening for me also. I was so upset. She just snuck up on me, with no cramping or anything, enough to get me excited. My heart is kinda crush. 3rd round of clomid is a failure...ugh :'(Click to expand...


Right, I know. I've read that online as well which is why I brought it up in the first place. I didn't speak with the doctor. How this clinic works is that I call and speak with my nurse coordinator to let her know that it's CD1 and we want another month of clomid. So she wasn't there when I called so I left a message and said that I CD1 was monday and we wanted to do another clomid/iui cycle but then I also said "I'm really concerned since this is the second month on clomid and also the second month that my period has come 10 days after ovulation, this seems like it's not really enough time for anything to happen" --- So she called me back a few hours later and said "first of all this sucks!" which, kind of made me happy cause that pretty much sums up my emotions as well. Then she said she would go ahead and call in clomid. She said she and the doctor have previously spoken extensively on this subject and 10 days is not too short and the doctor doesn't do anything until it gets closer to 7:shrug: and I said (again) "you're sure it doesn't matter that I cramp and spot for several days before my period starts" and she said "no that isn't a problem" --- which I also have a ridiculously hard time wrapping my head around that. :shrug: So also their rule is after 3 cycles of the same thing you have a meeting with the doctor again, so she reminded me that if this cycle doesn't work we'll need to meet with the doctor again. But she phrased it "so this cycle has to work, just has to, but otherwise you need to meet with the doctor again" (it was again though not in a dumb way, but a tone that she was really summing up my emotions that made me feel a little better). 

So anyway -- That's that.... Another month of Clomid. Oh, the only other change is she said "I know you don't want to pay for monitoring, but last cycle got a little too long and you had two over ripe follicles, so this time test until CD 14 but if you don't get a positive by CD14 we need to bring you in for an ultrasound and bloodwork again so we don't miss anything. --- I mean it is stupidly expensive and adds like $400 onto the cycle to do bloodwork and ultrasound, but, I don't want to miss it, and it kind of makes me feel a little better knowing how many follicles there are. :shrug:

Plus, EXACTLY, they put you on clomid to lengthen your luteal phase, which I've read that clomid is the treatment for a luteal phase defect... which is why I think it's totally bizarre that my luteal phase has seemingly gotten shorter since I started it.


----------



## BettieB

Yes, that is strange that it would shorten your LP. Clomid can lengthen it because you ovulate better so your body produces more progesterone. Maybe they are not concerned because it was only spotting and not concerned an actual period until you have a flow? I am not sure of the reasoning behind this. Maybe when you get to see the doctor again you ask him directly for clarification.

But I was just speaking with my hubby and we are going to consider going on to IVF. The clinic here offers it for 6500$ a cycle. Which is actually pretty cheap and the clinic is pretty good from what I know and have researched. I just hate the disappointment of getting AF and putting myself through the emotions of clomid cycles. Hubby and I are unexplained other than our my short LP which the clomid has fixed, Im at a loss right now.


----------



## fisher640

I intend to. Our next meeting I'm getting my questions out before I go in the office! Lol

Wow $6500 is cheap! I'm pretty sure my clinic is closer to $10000. :-/ that said if we keep doing monitored IUIs each one is close to $700. (the IUI itself is $300 but if I don't get a pos OPK at home then I need to pay for monitoring bloodwork and ultrasounds) 

I know exactly how you feel. We're unexplained too. My previous LP was 12-14 days so it wasn't even short. They couldnt find anything wrong. It's frustrating and every month when AF shows or another friend or family member tells me they're pregnant I have a total melt down. 

I think when this is all over I need an anti depressant. But I don't want to start taking one while I'm trying to get pregnant cause most of them aren't good to be on while pregnant. :-/


----------



## BettieB

fisher640 said:


> I intend to. Our next meeting I'm getting my questions out before I go in the office! Lol
> 
> Wow $6500 is cheap! I'm pretty sure my clinic is closer to $10000. :-/ that said if we keep doing monitored IUIs each one is close to $700. (the IUI itself is $300 but if I don't get a pos OPK at home then I need to pay for monitoring bloodwork and ultrasounds)
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. We're unexplained too. My previous LP was 12-14 days so it wasn't even short. They couldnt find anything wrong. It's frustrating and every month when AF shows or another friend or family member tells me they're pregnant I have a total melt down.
> 
> I think when this is all over I need an anti depressant. But I don't want to start taking one while I'm trying to get pregnant cause most of them aren't good to be on while pregnant. :-/

Yes it is 6500 but with extra costs it comes to about 7200, luckily my insurance covers diagnostic testing and medications. It does not cover IUI or the actual IVF cycle itself though. My husband just got approved for a platinum Visa with a limit of 8000$, I know it is irresponsible but we have been talking bout just charging the cycle right to the credit card, it would be so worth it if it resulted in pregnancy and we could pay it off entirely before the year was over.

I know how you feel. I quit taking anti depressants several years ago when I started TTC and man could I use one. I have been crying all day. I was so hopeful when I first started the clomid. i thought for sure it would work, and now the 3rd cycle is a bust, such a disappointment!


----------



## fisher640

That's exactly how I feel. It's so hard to find hope each cycle when every new thing is met with disappointment. 

We've just started talking about IVF. DH was originally like hel.... no. But. I've been spending about 10k a year in tuition for the last three years and start my new job with double my salary this summer so really it's not *that* out of reach. So today he even said "so what, you might need to keep your car an extra year or not go on vacation a year, I suspect those are both sacrifices you would wait in line to make to get a baby". True true.


----------



## BettieB

fisher640 said:


> That's exactly how I feel. It's so hard to find hope each cycle when every new thing is met with disappointment.
> 
> We've just started talking about IVF. DH was originally like hel.... no. But. I've been spending about 10k a year in tuition for the last three years and start my new job with double my salary this summer so really it's not *that* out of reach. So today he even said "so what, you might need to keep your car an extra year or not go on vacation a year, I suspect those are both sacrifices you would wait in line to make to get a baby". True true.

Yes, I would do sacrifice just about anything right now to be preggo. *sigh* Well in the mean time, I am glad that there are ladies like you I can chat with about this when I get upset. Days like this are so hard. 

One thing that I read about couples with unexplained infertility that sometimes comforts me, is that 80% of those with unexplained infertility do eventually get pregnant with the right treatment. Those odds are good. I try to remind myself that it only takes one good egg, and one good sperm. Hubby and I are making both each month, eventually, something, anything has to give!! :wacko:


----------



## curleymumma

BettieB said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.
> 
> I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side
> 
> Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,
> 
> XXX
> 
> Hey curleymama- so I take it after this cycle you are giving up on TTC? For just a little while or permanently? I hope you are feeling OK, Im sorry you are having a tough time, I know how difficult TTC can be :hugs:
> 
> You have been such a big help to all of us ladies and know quite alot about TTC, you will be missed if you go!Click to expand...

Hey there BettieB- yes TTC is all over now, for good. But i still pop in here and watch you all, its makes me feel connected still, i hope that you all get your BFP's, ill be watching XXX


----------

